# Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!



## Anglerdemo (1. Juni 2018)

Das wir Angler immer mehr im Fokus der EU- Kommission stehen, sollte uns  spätestens seit der Einführung des Baglimits 2017 klar sein. Die  Festlegung für 2019 steht zwar noch aus, jedoch ist nach aktuellen  heutigen Informationen eine Erhöhung für die Freizeitfischerei in 2019  NICHT vorgesehen, sondern lediglich eine Erhöhung der Fangmengen für die  kommerzielle Fischerei um 137%! Dieses ist aber noch unbestätigt und  wir warten ab. Auch beim Hering droht uns ein Angelverbot ab 2019. Dazu  kommt ein Rückwurfverbot, das ebenfalls ab 2019 auch für die  Freizeitfischerei gelten soll.

Wir haben diese Meldungen noch nicht einmal alle verdaut und ausführlich  bewerten und kommunizieren können, so erreichte uns am 30.Mai 2018 der  nächste Hammer aus der EU.

Die Ziele der Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik (GFP) sollen ja  sicherstellen, dass Fischerei und Aquakultur auf lange Sicht  umweltverträglich sind und so bewirtschaftet werden, dass  wirtschaftliche, soziale und beschäftigungspolitische Vorteile erzielt  werden.

Um diese Ziele zu erreichen, plant die EU die Einführung einer  Fischereikontrollverordnung, die Verordnung zur Errichtung einer  Europäischen Fischereiaufsichtsagentur (EFCA, die Verordnung zur  Einführung eines Systems zur Bekämpfung der illegalen, nicht gemeldeten  und unregulierten Fischerei (IUU-Verordnung) und die Verordnung über die  nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der externen Fischereiflotten (SMEF). Der  Vorschlag zielt auf eine Überarbeitung des FCS mit Ausnahme der kürzlich  geänderten KMU-Verordnung ab.


Was bedeutet das jetzt für uns Angler?

Dazu müssen wir uns speziell den Artikel 55 des Entwurfes dieser Verordnung in Verbindung mit dem Artikel 93a anschauen.

Im Artikel 55 heißt es u.a. „Die Mitgliedstaaten stellen sicher, dass  die Freizeitfischerei auf ihrem Hoheitsgebiet und in Unionsgewässern in  einer Weise betrieben wird, die mit den Zielen und Regeln der  Gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik vereinbar ist“. Das erklärt schon einmal,  dass wir zukünftig in alle Quotierungen mit einbezogen werden. Das muss  natürlich auch kontrolliert werden und so geht es dann mit den Maßnahmen  weiter.

Zu diesem Zweck müssen nämlich die Mitgliedstaaten die Einrichtung einer  Registrierung oder eines Lizenzsystems zur Überwachung der Anzahl der  natürlichen und juristischen Personen in der Freizeitfischerei  einrichten und die Erhebung von Daten über Fänge aus solchen Fischereien  durch Fangmeldungen oder andere Datenerhebungsmechanismen sicherstellen  und der Kommission übermitteln

Weiter heißt es dann „Für Bestände, Bestandsgruppen und Arten, die den  Quotenregelungen der EU (GFP) unterliegen müssen die Mitgliedstaaten als  Bestandserhaltungsmaßnahme auch Fangbeschränkungen festlegen und alle  natürlichen und juristischen Personen müssen täglich oder nach jeder  Angeltour die Fangmeldungen elektronisch an die zuständige Behörde  übermitteln. Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen die Einrichtung einer  Registrierungs- oder Lizenzstelle für Schiffe der Freizeitfischerei,  zusätzlich zum Registrierungs- oder Lizenzsystem für natürliche und  juristische Personen gemäß Absatz 1, einrichten.“

Einen positiven Punkt haben wir auch unter Punkt 3 gefunden „Der Verkauf der Fänge der Freizeitfischerei ist verboten“

Doch dann folgt gleich wieder „Die Mitgliedstaaten müssen nationalen  Kontrollprogramme gemäß Artikel 93a für die Freizeitfischerei  einführen.“

5. Die Kommission kann im Wege von Durchführungsverordnungen detaillierte Vorschriften erlassen über:
(a)Die Reglementierung oder Lizenzierung von Arten und Beständen für die Freizeitfischerei
 (b)die Sammlung von Daten und die Aufzeichnung/ Übermittlung der Fangdaten,
 (c)die Verfolgung von Schiffen, die für die Freizeitfischerei verwendet werden
 (d)die Kontrolle und Kennzeichnung von Fanggeräten für die Freizeitfischerei.
Diese Durchführungsverordnung wird mit der Prüfung erlassen.

Dieser Artikel gilt für jegliche Freizeitfischerei, einschließlich der Fischerei von kommerziellen Betrieben im Tourismussektor.

Jetzt noch die Zusammenfassung des Artikel 93a „Nationale Kontrollprogramme und Berichtswesen“

1.Die Mitgliedstaaten erstellen nationale Kontrollprogramme
 2.Die Programme müssen jährlich an die aktuellen EU-Verordnungen angepasst werden
 3.Diese Anpassung muss bis zum 31.12. eines Jahres der Kommission übermittelt werden
 4.Bis zum 30. Juni jedes Jahres legen die Mitgliedstaaten der  Kommission einen Bericht über die Ergebnisse der Kontrollen aus dem  Vorjahr vor und belegen die Übereinstimmung mit der aktuellen  Verordnung.
 5.Die Kommission wird ermächtigt, per Verordnung Mindestanforderungen  gemäß Artikel 119a für nationale Kontrollprogramme festzulegen.


Begründet wird das durch die EU- Kommission mit dem Mangel an  Mindestkontrollmaßnahmen für die Freizeitfischerei und daraus  resultierenden Hauptursache für die heute erhebliche und inakzeptable  Informationslücke, sowohl hinsichtlich des genauen Pools der Teilnehmer  an diesen Fischereien (Anzahl der Schiffe, Anzahl der Fischer) als auch  hinsichtlich der relevanten Fangdaten. Schließlich sei die  Freizeitfischerei in den EU-Mitgliedstaaten auf dem Vormarsch.
Die Hauptgründe für die unzureichende Datenlage liegen in den  zahlreichen Ausnahmen und Ausnahmeregelungen, insbesondere für bestimmte  Schiffskategorien sowie für die Freizeitfischerei, die derzeit von der  Bereitstellung von Fischereidaten befreit sind.

Da die Fänge aus der Freizeitfischerei jedoch weitgehend  unberücksichtigt bleiben und somit nicht vollständig erfasst und  berücksichtigt werden können, verzögert das die Erholung der Umwelt und  die Erzielung der vollen wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Vorteile einer  allgemeinen Fischerei auf nachhaltigem Niveau. Dies untergräbt demnach  nicht nur die Rechtmäßigkeit der Fangtätigkeiten, sondern gefährdet auch  die Überwachung der Quoten.

Das Fehlen einer EU-Kontrolle für die Freizeitfischerei würde auch  weiterhin die Qualität der Fangdaten beeinträchtigen, ebenso wie falsche  oder fehlende Wiegepraktiken bei der Anlandung. Dies würde zu  Unzulänglichkeiten bei der Quotenüberwachung führen und die ökologische  Nachhaltigkeit gefährden. Probleme würden auch darin bestehen, die  Motorleistung auf (Angel-) Schiffen korrekt mit Kapazitätsobergrenzen zu  versehen bzw. zu zertifizieren, die für die Gewährleistung der  ökologischen Nachhaltigkeit von Fischbeständen jedoch wichtig sind.

Die Ziele dieser Verordnung sind demnach die Verfügbarkeit, Qualität und  Austausch von Daten von Daten zu verbessern sowie eine Datenverwaltung  und Datennutzung auf EU- Ebene.

Wir haben diesen Entwurf aus dem englischen übersetzt. Das Original findet Ihr bei Interesse unter

https://ec.europa.eu/…/fishe…/files/docs/com-2018-368_en.pdf

Euch ein schönes Wochenende und sonnige Grüße von der Küste!


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Na dann mal gute Nacht.


----------



## Gast (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Muss in Deutschland nicht in vielen Vereinen oder Gewässer eh schon ein Fangbuch geführt werden ?
Man trägt ein was man gefangen und entnommen hat.
Es ist doch nicht verkehrt das es nachvollziehbar sein soll was der Natur entnommen wird.
So wundert sich dann auch niemand wenn die Meere plötzlich leer sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Jede persönliche Freiheit wird an allen Ecken und Enden von dieser Eu beschnitten.....bis nichts mehr übrig ist und man nur noch als Zahlvieh jeden zur Arbeit rennen darf um den ganzen Unsinn zu finanzieren.:m

Auf nimmer Wiedersehen Freiheit!|wavey:


----------



## Hans52152 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Im nächsten Jahr ist Europa Wahl, dann kannst Du Rot, Grün, Schwarz abstrafen.


----------



## rolfmoeller (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Muss in Deutschland nicht in vielen Vereinen oder Gewässer eh schon ein Fangbuch geführt werden ?
> Man trägt ein was man gefangen und entnommen hat.
> Es ist doch nicht verkehrt das es nachvollziehbar sein soll was der Natur entnommen wird.
> So wundert sich dann auch niemand wenn die Meere plötzlich leer sind.



Im verein, ja.
 Die Leute die nicht in einem Verein sind, die Fänge werden nirgends erfasst .
 Von den Schw......-Anglern mal ganz abgesehen.
 Von den Küstenfischern die nicht mal einen Schein benötigen auch nicht.

 < Kontrolle und Markierung der Fanggeräte:
 Viel Spass bei mir, habe an die 50 Ruten.
 Da kann der Kontrolleur schon mal nen halben Tag Arbeit reinstecken.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Muss in Deutschland nicht in vielen Vereinen oder Gewässer eh schon ein Fangbuch geführt werden ?
> Man trägt ein was man gefangen und entnommen hat.
> Es ist doch nicht verkehrt das es nachvollziehbar sein soll was der Natur entnommen wird.
> So wundert sich dann auch niemand wenn die Meere plötzlich leer sind.



Genau so ist das..

Ich bin auf die Umsetzung gespannt..., das wird ein riesen Bürokratietiger

Aber im Grunde nichts anderes als die Fangmeldungen, die die Mitglieder in ihren Vereinen an den Vorstand melden müssen..., für diese Angler wäre das nichts sonderlich neues, das schütteln die aus dem linken Ärmel...

Für alle anderen Angler ein derber ungewohnter Einschnitt...

Und wenn man der EU immer vorwirft, dass deren Daten und Erhebungsmethoden nichts taugen oder nicht stimmen, dann muss man sich am Ende nicht wundern....., wenn das genauer wird.

 Was wohl passiert, wenn nun rauskommt, dass die errechneten Fangmengen der Angler doch stimmen, oder sogar größer sind...


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Danke fürs Einstellen! Ich muss gleich los und bin übers Wochenende weg. Da habe ich ein bisschen Zeit, das sacken zu lassen. NOch überblicke ich nicht, welche Auswirkungen das haben kann. Wie sicher ist es, dass das Bag Limit für Angler nicht angehoben wird? Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht und dann auch mit keiner Logik mehr zu erklären.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Und der liebe DAFV bejubelt die GFP-Idee.
Aus reinem Eigeninteresse, dann können sie endlich irgendwo mit am Tisch sitzen und sind wer.
Anglerinteressen... pffffffffffft. #q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Hans52152 schrieb:


> Im nächsten Jahr ist Europa Wahl, dann kannst Du Rot, Grün, Schwarz abstrafen.


Kannste aber gar nicht! #d

Alles Berufspolitiker aus derselben Schule und Schattengang, alle entsprechend geführt, nur eben ein anderer Anzug und ein anderes Fähnchen. Sowas wie die Piraten wird einfach unterwandert und zersetzt, die Grünen schon lange und längst, die Linke kroch zu kreuze mit den SED Steueraffären und gescheiterten Hungerstreiks. Die AfD wurde längst umgedreht, wie von Bernd Lucke bei YT dargestellt.

Wenn man keine Alternative zum wählen hat, gibt es keine Chance etwas grundlegend über Parteien als Änderung anzustoßen oder eine Partei abzustrafen. So what?



Zur Threadfrage einfache Antwort : Nicht die EU in toto, aber bestimmte angetriebene Politfunkionäre s.o.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Die Fangstatistiken der Vereine sind doch auch nur Firlefanz und haben keinen wirklichen Mehrwert. Man ist noch nicht einmal in der Lage den Fischbestand an einem Teich von 4 Ha zu bestimmen und meint jetzt an der Ostsee durch Buchführung irgendeinen Mehrwert zu bilden?

Will man in Zukunft Dorsche besetzen? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Fremdbestimmung durch nicht "angelnde" Schlipsträger ist der für mich definitiv feststehende Sargnagel. Ich bin so oder so kein Freund der EU, weil es nicht um einen Zusammenschluss der Völker geht, sondern der Wirtschaft und genau diese wird wiedermals von Brüssel bevorzugt gegenüber dem kleinen Bürger behandelt.

DAFV hin oder her, das Problem ist weit größer und kein Angelverand kann diese Politik stoppen.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Da geht es um die maximale Effizienz der Fischerei. Je besser die Ausfänge und Bestände bekannt sind, desto besser lässt sich vorhersagen, welche Quote die Richtige ist. Das verhindert auf der einen Seite die Überfischung, andererseits auch, dass durch die nicht vollständige Abschöpfung des nachhaltigen Ertrags etwas verloren geht. Gier und schlechte Daten sind der Hauptgrund für Überfischung schlechthin.

imo sollte man für Angler lieber auf den Bürokratiekram verzichten und pauschal eine höhere Fangmenge annehmen. Wenn wir weniger fangen, bleibt der Rest als Puffer, falls die kommerzielle Quote doch zu hoch ausfiel. Den Ertrag vollständig auszuschöpfen ist nämlich eine schwierige Gratwanderung hin zur Überfischung und ein bisschen Abstand zum maximal Möglichen schafft Sicherheit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da geht es um die maximale Effizienz der Fischerei. Je besser die Ausfänge und Bestände bekannt sind, desto besser lässt sich vorhersagen, welche Quote die Richtige ist. Das verhindert auf der einen Seite die Überfischung, andererseits auch, dass durch die nicht vollständige Abschöpfung des nachhaltigen Ertrags etwas verloren geht. Gier und schlechte Daten sind der Hauptgrund für Überfischung schlechthin.



Teich 4ha Fischbestand kaum Bestimmbar. Quoten Ostsee machbar? Finde den Fehler....

Es ist wirtschaftliche Willkür, nichts anderes!


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Quoten Ostsee machbar? Finde den Fehler....
> 
> Es ist wirtschaftliche Willkür, nichts anderes!



Aber hallo! Weißt du, wie die Ostsee ohne Quoten aussehen würde?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Aber hallo! Weißt du, wie die Ostsee ohne Quoten aussehen würde?



Weißt du, wie es ohne Quoten aussehen würde? Wie die wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen, welche keine Dorsche dieses Jahr/schwachen Jahrgang prognostiziert haben?

Diese "philosophischen" Reißbretter sind ein toller Ansatz, für mich aber nicht von Heute auf Morgen umsetzbar und strafen wieder all jene ab, die nicht der Verursacher sind.

Ist wie nen Aalangelverbot und Glasaalfischerei bleibt erlaubt. Alles Kokolores für die Wirtschaft, alles andere ist Untergeordnet und du brauchst mir gar nicht erst zu versuchen, das Gegenteil zu verkaufen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Teich 4ha Fischbestand kaum Bestimmbar.
> 
> Finde den Fehler....



AHA ... 

nicht für die Ostsee geredet, da habe ich keine Erfahrung und keinen Einblick in die Möglichkeit einer Berechnung,
aber für deinen Teich:
Fehler gefunden:

Du kennst dich wohl zu wenig aus!


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Weißt du, wie es ohne Quoten aussehen würde? Wie die wissenschaftlichen Erhebungen, welche keine Dorsche dieses Jahr/schwachen Jahrgang prognostiziert haben?



Die einen fordern "mehr", die anderen "weniger", was passiert, wenn einer den Mund nicht auf macht?
Man sieht selbst an der aktuellen Bewirtschaftung, in der wirtschaftliche und wissenschaftliche Forderungen abgewogen werden, einen klaren Abwärtstrend. Die Datenerhebung ist daran nicht schuld, sondern jene, die sich darüber hinwegsetzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> AHA ...
> 
> nicht für die Ostsee geredet, da habe ich keine Erfahrung und keinen Einblick in die Möglichkeit einer Berechnung,
> aber für deinen Teich:
> ...



Was für ein Schmarn.

Es wird zu 90% bei den Karten beschissen und wenn nicht das Wasser abgelassen wird, hast du einfach 0,0 Ahnung vom Fischbestand.

Schon gar nicht an wilden Gewässern wo alle 5 Jahre die Elbe rüberrutscht, weil der Deich mal nachgibt oder Fischsterben, wo alle sich wundern wo so viele große Fische herkommen.

Verschone mich mit deiner Theorie. Badeteiche und K1 Rentnerparks können wir gerne ausnehmen, der Großteil der Gewässer wird aber im Blindflug besetzt. Und genauso werden die Statistiken geführt.

100 Karpfen wurden gefangen, zurückgesetzt, aber eingetragen, damit nächstes Jahr ne neue Ladung kommt. 

_Mod: Gelöscht, Nettiquette beachten_


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was für ein Schmarn.
> 
> Es wird zu 90% bei den Karten beschissen und wenn nicht das Wasser abgelassen wird, hast du einfach 0,0 Ahnung vom Fischbestand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wie sicher ist es, dass das Bag Limit für Angler nicht angehoben wird?




 Georg, dazu haben wir Dir im Anglerdemo-Thread geantwortet, da wir beides nicht vermischen sollten und wir das Baglimit auch da behandeln werden (zumindest unsere nächste Veröffentlichung dazu).


_Georg: Danke sehr! War übers WE unterwegs, gucke aber gleich rein. _


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

_Mod: Gelöscht
_


_An Toni gewandt (von Mod eingefügt, da Bezug oben gelöscht): 
_


Deine Argumente sind mir einfach zu wacklig. Elektrofischen in einem Baggersee? Viel Spaß! Stellnetze bringen auch nur grobe Anrisse.

Selbst unser Fischer kann nur aus dem Gefühl heraus die Bestände wiedergeben, sagt selbst, das es keine wirklichem Maßnahmen gibt, handfeste Zahlen zu erschließen. Ein Jahr hatte er richtig viele Zander, im nächsten mehr Aale, dafür weniger Weißfische.

Und du meinst also es zu wissen und kannst solide Daten abbilden? Ich kenne Minimum 5 Gewässer im engsten Umkreis auf Anhieb, wo du sofort scheitern würdest. Zu Tief, zu Groß, zuviel Struktur, Zuflüsse, Abläufe. Aber gut, keine Ahnung.

Mein Argument bleibt, ob es dir passt oder nicht. Was in Binenngewässern mehr schlecht als recht klappt, macht an der Ostsee keinen Sinn.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

_Mod: Gelösch_t


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

_Mod: Gelöscht_

Fangstatistiken machen nur Sinn, wenn ich einen Vergleich führen kann. Wenn ich an der Ostsee bin, muss ich wissen was an Dorsch vorhanden ist, um Baglimits und Statistiken zu führen.

Die Zahlen von Thünen (?) waren doch schon mehr als wackelig und stehen im Kreuzfeuer. Das sind alles Spielereien um Willkür zu untermauern.

Sinnig wären in meinen Augen ganz andere Maßnahmen, nämlich den Konsum von Fisch zu reduzieren. 

Zur Spargelsaison gibt es Spargel, jetzt Erdbeeren, bald Äpfel. Die Vollversorgung und Überproduktion sind ebenso ein Sargnagel und der Schaden im gesamten System. Ich brauche hier keinen Heilbutt im Regal, der oft schon kurz vor dem Ablauf ist, weil keiner den Kram bezahlen kann. Eine sinnige Mengensteuerung wäre idealer, als der ständige Wille jedem alles zu jederzeit Liefern zu müssen.

Es gibt keinen Grund die Angler an der Küste so hart zu reglementieren und Fangbücher sind die Krönung einer unfähigen Politik.


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Zahlen von Tünen (?) waren doch schon mehr als wackelig und stehen im Kreuzfeuer. Das sind alles Spielereien um Willkür zu untermauern.



Das liest man immer wieder, wenn zu wenig gefangen wird, sind die zu hohen Quoten und die bösen Kommerzfischer schuld, weil sie nicht auf die Wissenschaft hören. Wenn man selbst beschränkt wird, sind die Zahlen der Wissenschaft falsch und alle mögen doch so fischen, wie es ihnen passt.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das gehört doch zum Thema. Fangstatistiken machen nur Sinn, wenn ich einen Vergleich führen kann. Wenn ich an der Ostsee bin, muss ich wissen was an Dorsch vorhanden ist, um Baglimits und Statistiken zu führen.



Das wird auch ermittelt, aber nicht aus der Fangstatistik.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das liest man immer wieder, wenn zu wenig gefangen wird, sind die zu hohen Quoten und die bösen Kommerzfischer schuld, weil sie nicht auf die Wissenschaft hören. Wenn man selbst beschränkt wird, sind die Zahlen der Wissenschaft falsch und alle mögen doch so fischen, wie es ihnen passt.
> 
> 
> 
> Das wird auch ermittelt, aber nicht aus der Fangstatistik.



Was studierst du?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Mensch Leuts,

bleibt doch mal am Ball!
Die Regulierung auf EU -Ebene wird kommen siehe z.B. bei Bananen, Gurgen usw. Aber spannend wird es werden wie hier das alles kontrolliert werden soll! Wer be********n tut wird's weiter tun....

Grussen Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Ich kann ad hoc  nicht sagen , in welchem der kürzlich verlinkten Fernsebericht die Bestandserfassung des Thünen Instituts beschrieben wurde, aber die verschiedenen Aspekte zur Bestandserhebung waren gut angerissen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kann ad hoc  nicht sagen , in welchem der kürzlich verlinkten Fernsebericht die Bestandserfassung des Thünen Instituts beschrieben wurde, aber die verschiedenen Aspekte zur Bestandserhebung waren gut angerissen.



https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/Wie-geht-Fischfangquote,sendung775626.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Deine Argumente sind mir einfach zu wacklig. Elektrofischen in einem Baggersee? Viel Spaß!



Ist überhaupt kein Problem und bringt einen sehr guten Überblick über den Fischbestand. Voraussetzung sind natürlich Erfahrung und Wissen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/Wie-geht-Fischfangquote,sendung775626.html



Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist überhaupt kein Problem und bringt einen sehr guten Überblick über den Fischbestand. Voraussetzung sind natürlich Erfahrung und Wissen.



Was habt ihr für Baggerlöcher? Im Westen nur mit der Schaufel? Bei uns haben die Baggerseen 18 Meter Tiefe, da will ich dich mal E-Fischen sehen. |supergri


----------



## Wiederanfänger (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Moin zusammen,

leider wird dieses wichtige Thrma schwer lesbar, wenn hier immer mit dem dicken Knüppel verbal auf Äußerungen drauf geschlagen wird.

Alles in Frage stellen, alles besser wissen und dann noch behaupten, wer harte Antworten nicht mag wäre hier falsch. Mir persönlich gefällt das so nicht.
Nur meine Meinung.

Danke an Anglerdemo für die Infos.

Gruß ins Forum.


----------



## Wegberger (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Hallo,


das ist alles eine doofe Zwickmühle.

Angeldemo und den Kuttern wünsche ich alles Gute und viel Glück ..... aber den Landeshörigen und Bundeshörigen würde ich am Liebsten ein totales Angelverbot in der Ostsee wünschen.

Was wurden vor 5 Jahren Präsine`s Fähigkeiten, vernetzt in Berlin und Brüssel zu sein in die Waagschale geworfen. Mahner und Andersdenkende waren ja zu dumm - diese wichtigen Punkte zu sehen.

Das was wir hier jetzt sehen , sind mind. 3 Jahre des Versagens unser Angellobby in Berlin und Brüssel. Solche Pläne fallen nicht vom Himmel ... sondern werden in den Lobbyzimmern lange vorher ausgelotet und besprochen.

Das was wir hier lesen ist ein Vorschlag, der von den Lobbyisten mit getragen wird (auch wenn sie das nach aussen hin nicht zugeben) - oder sie sind so unwichtig, dass sie gar nicht gefragt wurden.

Willkommen in der Realität .... und eins ist sicher ...es wird nur noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Baggerlöcher? Im Westen nur mit der Schaufel? Bei uns haben die Baggerseen 18 Meter Tiefe, da will ich dich mal E-Fischen sehen. |supergri



Schon mal was von einer Sprungschicht gehört? 

Und dann verstehst du vielleicht, warum die 18 Meter völlig uninteressant sind, wenn man das E-Fischen in der Stagnations-Phase des Gewässers durchführt.

Und falls dir diese Begriffe alle nichts sagen: Hier werden Sie geholfen: http://www.angelfieber.com/der-jahreszyklus-unserer-seen/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schon mal was von einer Sprungschicht gehört?
> 
> Und dann verstehst du vielleicht, warum die 18 Meter völlig uninteressant sind, wenn man das E-Fischen in der Stagnations-Phase des Gewässers durchführt.
> 
> Und falls dir diese Begriffe alle nichts sagen: Hier werden Sie geholfen: http://www.angelfieber.com/der-jahreszyklus-unserer-seen/



Und das gilt für Gewässer, wo Zufluss und Abfluss vorhanden sind, Strömung herrscht? Da brauchst du mir nicht mit der Sprungschicht kommen, es funktioniert eben nicht überall.

Von Fliegewässern mal ganz abgesehen, da ist deine Sprungschicht wo? Nicht/kaum vorhanden.

Das ist alles Teichwirtschaft und Flachwasserlehre. Ohnehin wird die Methode des E-Fischens auf maximal bis zu 4 Meter Wassertiefe angesetzt.

Fische unterhalb der Sprungschicht:

https://www.fischfindertest.de/ange...ch-unterhalb-der-sprungschicht-angeln-kannst/

Damit kannst du deine "genaue" Erfassung und "Stagnationslehre" knicken. Wäre alles so einfach......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Und das gilt für Gewässer, wo Zufluss und Abfluss vorhanden sind, Strömung herrscht? Da brauchst du mir nicht mit der Sprungschicht kommen, es funktioniert eben nicht überall.



Du hast Strömung im Baggersee? Dann definiere ich baggersee anders als du.



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das ist alles Teichwirtschaft und Flachwasserlehre. Ohnehin wird die Methode des E-Fischens auf maximal bis zu 4 Meter Wassertiefe angesetzt.



E-Fischen geht nur bis ca. 3m. Das ist aber völlig ausreichend, wenn irgendwo bei 7 Meter die Sprungschicht liegt und man die Ergebnisse anhand von Erfahrungswerten hochrechnen kann. Viele Fische sind eh in Abhängigkeit von Jahres- und Tageszeit in den Uferzonen anzutreffen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast Strömung im Baggersee? Dann definiere ich baggersee anders als du.
> 
> 
> 
> E-Fischen geht nur bis ca. 3m. Das ist aber völlig ausreichend, wenn irgendwo bei 7 Meter die Sprungschicht liegt und man die Ergebnisse anhand von Erfahrungswerten hochrechnen kann. Viele Fische sind eh in Abhängigkeit von Jahres- und Tageszeit in den Uferzonen anzutreffen.



Lies dir den Artikel doch mal durch. Es halten sich eben drum doch Fische in der Sprungschicht auf. Reicht dieses Argument nicht aus? So genau können die Auswertungen entsprechend nicht sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fische unterhalb der Sprungschicht:
> 
> https://www.fischfindertest.de/ange...ch-unterhalb-der-sprungschicht-angeln-kannst/
> 
> Damit kannst du deine "genaue" Erfassung und "Stagnationslehre" knicken. Wäre alles so einfach......



Kompletter Schmarren. Da mag sich mal der eine oder andere Fisch hin verirren und auch überleben. In Summe sind das aber marginale Prozentzahlen. Den Fisch zieht es dort hin, wo er die optimalen Lebensgrundlagen findet und das sind halt maßgeblich passende Sauerstoffwerte, passende Wärme und Futtertiere. All das findet er nicht unterhalb der Sprungschicht.


----------



## Wilhelm (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

*Zur Erinnerung,Thema:*  Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!

Und nicht " wie geht E-Fischen im Baggersee?#q#q#q

Ehrlich gesagt geht mir dieses persönliche Angekeife gewaltig auf den Zwirn.:r

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, in den EU - Kommisionen sind fast  ausschließlich Lobbyisten mit der Sache befasst und wer keine guten oder gar keine  hat wird eben geopfert so einfach ist das.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> *Zur Erinnerung,Thema:*  Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!
> 
> Und nicht " wie geht E-Fischen im Baggersee?#q#q#q



Doch, es geht um den Zusammenhang der Bestandsaufnahme. Wir können für die Binnengewässer keine festen Zusagen geben und die Zahlen sind Stochern im Nebel, für die Ostsee will man aber "Fantasiezahlen" nutzen und Baukastenmodelle zu Rate ziehen.

Das halte ich gegenüber den Anglern an der Küste für äußerst unfair.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kompletter Schmarren. Da mag sich mal der eine oder andere Fisch hin verirren und auch überleben. In Summe sind das aber marginale Prozentzahlen. Den Fisch zieht es dort hin, wo er die optimalen Lebensgrundlagen findet und das sind halt maßgeblich passende Sauerstoffwerte, passende Wärme und Futtertiere. All das findet er nicht unterhalb der Sprungschicht.



Die Studie sagt etwas anderes. 

Und das meine ich damit. Warum meinst du, recht zu haben, andere Studien seien "Schmarn". Deswegen prangere ich Quoten und solchen Blödsinn gerade für große Gewässer an. Das geht anders, das geht besser.

Aber ich helfe dir gerne beim Zählen der Fische am Ufer......


----------



## Wilhelm (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, in den EU - Kommisionen sind fast ausschließlich Lobbyisten mit der Sache befasst und wer keine guten oder gar keine hat wird eben geopfert so einfach ist das. Das ist der Grund für die Missere und das man Bestände nur schätzen kann ist ein offenes Geheimnis.

Also tue mir doch den Gefallen und bleibe beim Thema bist doch ein cleveres Kerlchen ff. Bitte, bitte keinen Strom mehr.#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Ich hätte mich einfach nur direkter Ausdrücken müssen, meine Message kam halt nicht ganz richtig rüber.

Wie du schreibst, glaube ich auch, das Lobbyarbeit und die EU ein Ziel vor Augen haben, nämlich Fänge/Gewinne optimieren. Die Argumentation sind Zahlen, Bestandsaufnahmen, die keinerlei Wertung sein dürften, diese sind schlicht ungenau und nicht zur Argumentation zulässig. Man macht es aber, der Willkür wegen. Freizeitangler sollen Bluten, für raffgierige Flotten.

Kurz geschrieben:

Mich kotzt die Dekadenz aus Brüssel an. Ich stelle mir vor, morgen sagt mir jemand, das ich nur noch an ungeraden Tagen Schleien Angeln darf, weil es den Bestand schont..........

Wir sind hier alle geschlossen auf einer Seite, von daher Prost.


----------



## Wilhelm (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich einfach nur direkter Ausdrücken müssen, meine Message kam halt nicht ganz richtig rüber.
> 
> Wie du schreibst, glaube ich auch, das Lobbyarbeit und die EU ein Ziel vor Augen haben, nämlich Fänge/Gewinne optimieren. Die Argumentation sind Zahlen, Bestandsaufnahmen, die keinerlei Wertung sein dürften, diese sind schlicht ungenau und nicht zur Argumentation zulässig. Man macht es aber, der Willkür wegen. Freizeitangler sollen Bluten, für raffgierige Flotten.
> 
> ...




Voll und ganz bei dir.#6#r|good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Doch, es geht um den Zusammenhang der Bestandsaufnahme. Wir können für die Binnengewässer keine festen Zusagen geben und die Zahlen sind Stochern im Nebel, für die Ostsee will man aber "Fantasiezahlen" nutzen und Baukastenmodelle zu Rate ziehen.
> 
> Das halte ich gegenüber den Anglern an der Küste für äußerst unfair.



Ich bin Angler an der Küste und ich kann verstehen,  wenn man die Notwendigkeit sieht Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, weil es verschiedene Anomalien zu beobachten gibt.  

Dabei habe ich weniger ein Problem mit der Feststellung des ISt Zustandes,  aber die Lösungsansätze sind zweifelhaft.

Wenn es zu einer 0 Quote  für die Berufsfischerei gäbe, hätte ich kein Problem auch  als Angler zu verzichten.

Aber das was dann folgt ist Blödsinn.  Danach ist die kleine Küstenfischerei platt  und die großen Trawler übernehmen den Heringsfang. Und das hilft auf Dauer niemand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich bin Angler an der Küste und ich kann verstehen,  wenn man die Notwendigkeit sieht Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, weil es verschiedene Anomalien zu beobachten gibt.
> 
> Dabei habe ich weniger ein Problem mit der Feststellung des ISt Zustandes,  aber die Lösungsansätze sind zweifelhaft.
> 
> ...



Ich schrieb meine Lösung schon:

Den Konsum auch mal umlenken. Die Menschen in der Mitte von Deutschland können nicht 24/7 Dorsch fressen, genauso wie es keinen Spargel rund um die Uhr gibt. Es wird gegessen, was Saisonal vorhanden ist und das machen meine Großeltern und ich auch so.

Bei Fisch kann man doch auch mal bereitwillig verzichten, ohne die Menschen an der Küste zu entblößen. Denn wie du schreibst, die Bestände werden nicht besser, weil die Netze voller werden, sondern nur:

*Wenn alle verzichten.*

Und das sind nicht Manfred, Otto und Uwe auf dem Kutter, deren Acker die See ist, sondern Hildemar auf dem bayrischen Berg, der mal ne Wurst mehr isst, anstelle des Dorsches. 

Momentan opfert man die Küste für widerlichen Konsum.


----------



## Wilhelm (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Die EU und der Kleine Mittelstand:

Landwirtschaft: Kleinbauern platt fast nur noch Agrarunternehmen,
Einzelhandel: Platt nur noch immer größere Konzerne (Ald..,Li..und Genossen,
Fischerei : fast Platt, immer mehr Fabrikschiffe und diese Aufzählung kannst du beliebig fortführen, darum werden wohl die Hobbyangler einen sehr schweren Stand haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Nicht nur die Küste, auch die Ackerflächen,  alle Resourcen werden hemmungslos ausgebeutet um noch ein paar Cent herauszupressen.

Das ist aber kein Problem, welches unsere Politiker uns beschweren,  das liegt in der Gier und dem Egoismus der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Küste, auch die Ackerflächen,  alle Resourcen werden hemmungslos ausgebeutet um noch ein paar Cent herauszupressen.
> 
> Das ist aber kein Problem, welches unsere Politiker uns beschweren,  das liegt in der Gier und dem Egoismus der Bevölkerung.



Ich würde es nicht jedem so Nachsagen, aber Nachhaltigkeit (schlimmes Wort) wäre ein Ansatz. Alle 4 Wochen ein neues Handy, alle 4 Wochen neue Gimmicks.

Das Ding sind die Bilanzen der Firmen, die Wachsen müssen, weil sonst das System zusammenbricht. Stillstand ist auch was geiles, nur nicht möglich.

Wir machen es dem Krebs gleich, Wachsen bis der Tod eintritt.


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schrieb meine Lösung schon:
> 
> Den Konsum auch mal umlenken. Die Menschen in der Mitte von Deutschland können nicht 24/7 Dorsch fressen, genauso wie es keinen Spargel rund um die Uhr gibt. Es wird gegessen, was Saisonal vorhanden ist und das machen meine Großeltern und ich auch so.
> 
> ...



Und wie willst du das regeln? Mit Essensmarken wie im Dritten Reich oder über den Preis, um die Gesellschaft noch mehr zu spalten? Mit Einsicht bei einer immer egoistischer werdenden Gesellschaft?

 Dorsch kann man nun mal 365 Tage im Jahr fangen, Hering und Makrele auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das regeln? Mit Essensmarken wie im Dritten Reich oder über den Preis, um die Gesellschaft noch mehr zu spalten? Mit Einsicht bei einer immer egoistischer werdenden Gesellschaft?
> 
> Dorsch kann man nun mal 365 Tage im Jahr fangen, Hering und Makrele auch.



Wie?

Wie geht das bei Spargel? Wie geht das bei Schokoweihnachtsmännern?

Einfach, indem man Fisch saisonal anbietet und klar kommuniziert, das die Ressource nicht ausreicht. So schwer? Wenn kein Fisch mehr da ist, kannst du keinen Essen.

Die Meere erholen sich, die Kapitäne können, fahren, die Selbstversorger weiterhin dort Angeln. Es verschwinden aber nur wenige Artikel aus dem Regal. Wenn ein Wille da ist, geht das.

Ich verzichte auf Dorsch freiwillig. So, nun einer mehr, der Helfen will. Ohne Essensmarke und drittes Reich. (heftig, wie du die Diskussion und das Argument damit bombardierst)

Verzicht kann halt auch mal Sexy sein. Aber gut, wachsen wir weiter, wäre das deine Lösung? Irgendwann ist halt Schicht im Schacht...


----------



## Wegberger (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Hallo,


und nun werden wieder Floskeln und andere Blödsinn aufs Tablett gebracht .... nur nicht die wahren Schuldigen und Versager benennen.

Jeder bekommt das in der EU -> wie gut er dort in Brüssel vertreten ist.

Jetzt auf die Ostsee bezogen:

Die DAFV LV Verbände S-H und M-VorP. arbeiten gegen die eigenen Angler. 

Der DAFV ebenso.

Was soll also rauskommen ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie geht das bei Schokoweihnachtsmännern?




Bag Limit, wie sonst ?!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bag Limit, wie sonst ?!



Sagt mein Bauch etwas anderes. 

Es gibt für alles Lösungen, der Wille muss halt auch vorhanden sein. Momentan werde Menschen an der Küste bestraft. Aber gut, wir machen uns über die Forellenflüsse in Bayern bald her. 

Ihr nur noch eine pro Woche, wir dafür ordentliche Packungen in der Kühlung. Fair Trade.


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber gut, wir machen uns über die Forellenflüsse in Bayern bald her.




Dort gibt es Bag Limit und zudem Zugangsbeschränkungen für Angler wie Dich (nicht persönlich nehmen).
Kannst bei Dir Benzin sparen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dort gibt es Bag Limit und zudem Zugangsbeschränkungen für Angler wie Dich.
> Kannst bei Dir Benzin sparen und oben weiter hungern.



Was bin ich denn?

Und:

Hörma, 500 Meter Luftlinie, Elbe. Da ist Fisch drin, da werden deine Forellen kreidebleich. Du kannst gerne herkommen, ich zeig dir das Angeln bei uns, zu Preisen, die *jedem* das Angeln möglich machen. Wir Ossis sind halt noch so kommunistisch. :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, bleib beim Thema


Spargel und Schokoweihnachtsmännern aber sind themenuntauglich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, bleib beim Thema



Blieb ich, deine Schiene ist aber, mir erstmal einen Vorwurf zu machen und das kannst du Knicken. Ich gebe meine Argumente nicht auf und mit Sicherheit nicht nach, Herr Fangbuch.

Es bleibt Fakt:

Angler werden bestraft durch Fremdbestimmung. Existenzen werden für Konsum, der Reguliert werden kann, bedroht. Die EU hat nur Luftbilder von der Küste. Der Wind, der dem Seemann um die Nase weht kennt man nicht.

Aber klar, verbieten geht immer. Nur recht einseitig.......


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Angler werden bestraft durch Fremdbestimmung. Existenzen werden für Konsum, der Reguliert werden kann, bedroht.



Du hast etwas falsche Vorstellungen, wie unser Gesellschaftssystem und unser Wirtschaftssystem funktionieren. Ich habe dazu kürzlich mal was hier geschrieben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4830775&postcount=345


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du hast etwas falsche Vorstellungen, wie unser Gesellschaftssystem und unser Wirtschaftssystem funktionieren. Ich habe dazu kürzlich mal was hier geschrieben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4830775&postcount=345



Lese ich mir durch. #6


----------



## raubangler (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Das gibt dann eine neue Registrierungsnummer für die Boote.
Schön sichtbar angebracht....


Mal eben von einem Boot aus angeln, was nicht registriert ist, fällt dann aus.


Und diese Registrierungsnummer wird bestimmt kostenlos vergeben und muss bestimmt auch nicht jedes Jahr kostenpflichtig verlängert werden.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Ist ja nicht so, dass schon vor einem Jahr nicht vor diesem Irrsinn gewarnt wurde...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764&highlight=App
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333496&highlight=App
Aber das war natürlich nur die übliche AB-Schwarzmalerei, Lügenmärchen, Hetze, Dauer-Pessimismus, alles nur schlecht reden,...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Was bringen denn wohlberechtigte Warnungen, wenn diese im falschen Stil vorgebracht werden? Kontraproduktivität.


----------



## Wilhelm (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was bringen denn wohlberechtigte Warnungen, wenn diese im falschen Stil vorgebracht werden? Kontraproduktivität.


*
Und was sind Warnungen die keiner ausspricht ( schreibt) ?*|kopfkrat

Lasst doch bitte dieses persönliche Angezicke ( lieber Toni), lieber versuchen so viele Angler wie möglich  zu erreichen, ich glaube das wäre sinnvoller.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Wilhelm schrieb:


> *
> Und was sind Warnungen die keiner ausspricht ( schreibt) ?*|kopfkrat
> 
> Lasst doch bitte dieses persönliche Angezicke ( lieber Toni), lieber versuchen so viele Angler wie möglich  zu erreichen, ich glaube das wäre sinnvoller.




Mein Posting ist missverständlich: 

Ich bezog mich auf den ALTEN Stil, nicht auf den neuen nun, den ich begrüße.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass schon vor einem Jahr nicht vor diesem Irrsinn gewarnt wurde...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764&highlight=App
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333496&highlight=App
> Aber das war natürlich nur die übliche AB-Schwarzmalerei, Lügenmärchen, Hetze, Dauer-Pessimismus, alles nur schlecht reden,...



Ihr dreht euch doch alle im Kreis. Die aktuellen Nachrichten zum Meeresangeln sind lediglich ein Symptom der politischen Situation in der EU. Und da sind wir dann ganz schnell im Bereich allgemeiner Politik. Wieviel politische Macht wollen wir diesen EU-Beamten geben? 

Die dort agierenden Leute sind Interessenvertreter der kommerziellen Fischerei. Solange die nicht persönliche Nachteile (sprich Gefährdung der Wiederwahl) fürchten müssen, werden die nichts, aber auch gar nichts zugunsten der Angler tun.


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Die fast ausgerotteten Heringsbestände haben sich einfach erholt. Einige Jahre keine Berufsfischerei in Nordsee/Ostsee.
In Kanada haben sie den Dorsdch fast ausgerottet. Dann rigide Schonmaßnahmen und die Bestände erholen sich. Es könnte so einfach sein wenn die politischen _(Mod: Begriff gelöscht, bitte Nettiquette beachten)_ nicht wären.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was bringen denn wohlberechtigte Warnungen, wenn diese im falschen Stil vorgebracht werden? Kontraproduktivität.



Die Warnungen waren damals also wohlberechtigt und nur weil manchen der Stil nicht passte, hat man diese Warnungen ignoriert und wir Angler müssen heute mit den Konsequenzen leben und das sollen wir Angler akzeptieren? Dann sei mir die Frage erlaubt, ob es nicht Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen wäre, diese Informationen zu besorgen und die Folgen für uns Angler zu verhindern oder zumindest abzumildern? 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die dort agierenden Leute sind Interessenvertreter der kommerziellen Fischerei. Solange die nicht persönliche Nachteile (sprich Gefährdung der Wiederwahl) fürchten müssen, werden die nichts, aber auch gar nichts zugunsten der Angler tun.



Das ist ein bekannte Theorie und wird ja häufig im Zusammenhang mit Verboten und Einschränkungen genannt.

Ist das aber wirklich so?

Gucken wir uns also mal die

*VERORDNUNG (EU) Nr. 1380/2013 DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES vom 11. Dezember 2013*

genauer an. Denn in dieser Bibel zur CFP finden wir zumindest Hinweise darauf.

Einer der ersten Hinweis in diesem Zusammenhang finden wir bereits in den Grundsätzen zu dieser Verordnung:

_"Zu diesen Grundsätzen zählen eine Entscheidungsfindung auf der Grundlage der besten verfügbaren wissenschaftlichen Gutachten, eine starke Beteiligung aller Interessengruppen und eine langfristige Perspektive."
_
Ein paar Punkte weiter wird sogar ein Dialog mit den Interessenträgern als wesentlich angesehen:

_"Der Dialog mit Interessenträgern hat sich als wesentlich für die Verwirklichung der Ziele der GFP erwiesen."_


Und die Interessenträger werden also grundsätzlich angemessen beteiligt:

_"angemessene Beteiligung aller Interessenträger, *insbesondere der Beiräte*, an allen Phasen von der Konzipierung bis zur Durchführung der Maßnahmen;"_

und weiter heißt es

_"Die Mitgliedstaaten gewährleisten - unter Einbeziehung der  einschlägigen Interessensgruppen und unter Nutzung unter anderem der  verfügbaren finanziellen Ressourcen der Union und durch Koordinierung  untereinander - die Verfügbarkeit einschlägiger Kompetenzen und  Personalmittel für den wissenschaftlichen Beratungsprozess."_

Beiräte? Wer sitzt denn in den Beiräten?Dazu finden wir eine Erklärung im Artikel 45 dieser Verordnung:

_Artikel 45
Zusammensetzung, Arbeitsweise und Finanzierung der Beiräte
(1) Die Beiräte setzen sich wie folgt zusammen:
a) aus Organisationen, die die Fischerei- und gegebenenfalls die Aquakulturbetreiber vertreten, und aus Vertretern des Verarbeitungs- und des Vermarktungssektors;
b) aus anderen von der GFP betroffenen Interessengruppen (z.B. Umweltorganisationen und Verbrauchergruppen)._

 Freizeitfischerei oder Angler? Erst einmal laut der VO Fehlanzeige! 

Doch wir wissen ja, dass wir Angler dort schon Interessenvertreter haben. Die kennen wir doch auch alle bestimmt durch Veröffentlichungen und Pressemeldungen und eine starke Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. 

Demnach dürfen wir also davon ausgehen, dass unsere Vertreter entweder alle Entscheidungen mittragen oder einfach einen verdammt schlechten Job machen! Egal aus welchen der genannten Gründe- ich denke es wird Zeit für Veränderungen in diesem Prozess, oder? Denn eine Stimme für uns Angler nehem ich in diesen Gremien nicht wahr!


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Warnungen waren damals also wohlberechtigt und nur weil manchen der Stil nicht passte, hat man diese Warnungen ignoriert und wir Angler müssen heute mit den Konsequenzen leben und das sollen wir Angler akzeptieren? Dann sei mir die Frage erlaubt, ob es nicht Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen wäre, diese Informationen zu besorgen und die Folgen für uns Angler zu verhindern oder zumindest abzumildern?



Wer sagt, dass wir das akzeptieren müssen?
Selbstverständich NICHT!

Es wäre Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen; vll. hatten diese diese Informationen / Vermutungen / Hellsicht ja auch und wollten / wollen akzeptieren?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass wir das akzeptieren müssen?
> Selbstverständich NICHT!
> 
> Es wäre Aufgabe der Verbände gewesen; vll. hatten diese diese Informationen / Vermutungen / Hellsicht ja auch und wollten / wollen akzeptieren?




Ok, so kam Deine Aussage bei mir an, sorry!


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Was bringen denn wohlberechtigte Warnungen, wenn diese im falschen Stil vorgebracht werden? Kontraproduktivität.


|muahah:  |peinlich



Sollte ich jemals sehen, wie ein Attentäter hinter dir her ist,
werde ich mich bemühen nicht, _"lauf"_, zu schreien,
sondern dezent in höflichem Ton und nicht störender Lautstärke einen Vortrag halten a la, _"Sehr geehrter Toni, sie sollten ihren Weg in einem erhöhten Tempo... "_



Die ist mit deiner Dauerstänkerei doch echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |muahah:  |peinlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorab: Dein Sarkasmus ist echt geil. #6

Toni hat nicht ganz unrecht und du auch nicht. Hau-Drauf-Rhetorik hilft nicht immer, um ernst genommen zu werden. Der höfliche Stil hat die Angler in der Vergangenheit andererseits auch nicht weitergebracht.

Ich bleibe dabei: In Brüssel sitzt maßgeblich eine von der Industrie abhängige Truppe, die kommerzielle Interessen unterstützt. Ich behaupte nicht mal, dass diese Leute irgendwie gekauft sein. Es geht am Ende schlicht um Arbeitsplätze.

Ich könnte da ein wenig "aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern", hat aber alles nichts mit Angeln zu tun. Fragt euch z.B. mal, warum im Rahmen der Diskussion zu Sanktionen gegen die US-Zölle niemand von Zöllen gegen US-Softwarekonzerne redet.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das ist ein bekannte Theorie und wird ja häufig im Zusammenhang mit Verboten und Einschränkungen genannt.
> 
> Ist das aber wirklich so?
> 
> ...



Es muss doch herauszufinden sein, welche Personen als Anglervertreter in diesem Gremium mitgearbeitet haben. Diese kann man dann doch mit entsprechendem öffentlichen Nachdruck sicher zu einer Stellungnahme bewegen. Oder wo liegt dort das Problem?


----------



## Wegberger (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Hallo,




> Es muss doch herauszufinden sein, welche Personen als Anglervertreter in diesem Gremium mitgearbeitet haben.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Warum ?
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |muahah:  |peinlich
> 
> Sollte ich jemals sehen, wie ein Attentäter hinter dir her ist,
> werde ich mich bemühen nicht, _"lauf"_, zu schreien,
> ...



Du sagts, dass die Warnungen in den letzten Jahren nicht ernst genommen wurden und ich meine dazu, dass der Ton die Musik gemacht hat.
Ich fand den Ton kontraproduktiv, JA

 und Du kannst gerne mir gegenüber weiter persönlich werden, nehme ich genauso wenig ernst, wie die notwendigen Ansprechpartner im damaligen Ton die Warnungen wohl.
Es gab ja jede Menge an Boardies, die die Warnungen  ernst genommen haben, aber  deutlich der Meinung waren, dass der Ton aber nicht hilfreich sei;
war eben eine andere Meinung der Vorgehensweise, mit der so umgegangen wurde, wie du glaubst, immer noch mit dir nicht angenehmen Postings umgehen zu müssen.
 Wenn jetzt gesagt wird, dass ja seit Jahren gewarnt wurde, darf erlaubt sein, zu überlegen, ob etwas auch seitens der Warner nicht optimal gelaufen sei, wovor ja auch gewarnt wurde 
Und in diesem Sinne bleibt zu hoffen, dass Warnungen jediglicher Art ernstgenommen werden, damit sich etwas gewegt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ok, so kam Deine Aussage bei mir an, sorry!




Kein Thema nicht, läßt sich ja alles klarstellen.


----------



## scripophix (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass den Datenwahnsinn vermutlich wir bezahlen dürfen.

Meldung taggenau = Hunderttausende oder mehr als eine million Fangmeldungen.

Datenaufwand = teuer zu verarbeiten. Also darf der Meeresangler löhnen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass den Datenwahnsinn vermutlich wir bezahlen dürfen.



Da Aufwand und Nutzen  in keinem Verhältnis stehen, wird die Freizeitfischerei nach aktuellem Stand auch nicht vollständig in die CFP aufgenommen werden. Nach meinen Infos ist lediglich ein Mitgliedstaat dafür, die anderen Staaten haben die Situation und Folgen anscheinend erkannt. Zumindest sind die genannten Gründe für die Ablehnung für mich plausibel.

So soll jetzt über den Artikel 55 sichergestellt werden, dass es EU-weit Daten zur Freizeitfsicherei geben wird.

Die Formulierung des Artikel 55 im Entwurf lässt der EU jedoch völlig freie Hand in der Ausgestaltung der Kontroll- und Datenvorgaben und so hoffe ich, dass hier noch einige vernünftige Vertreter ein Veto einlegen werden. Vermutlich nicht von Seiten der Freizeitfscherei, aber eventuell von Menschen, die erkennen, dass der finanzielle Aufwand und der eventuell daraus resultierende volkswirtschaftliche Schaden in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen stehen.

Wir müssen allerdings bei der Betrachtung der Situation und der Umsetzung bzw. Notwenigkeit einer solchen Verordnung auch über den Tellerrand schauen und nicht nur die Ostsee im Blick haben, sondern auch den Atlantik und insbesondere das Mittelmeer. Dort ist die Situation bezüglich Fischerei/ Anzahl der Angler und Rückgang der Bestände wesentlich dramatischer. Hier muss sicherlich gehandelt werden und man kann nur hoffen, dass man mit einer zukünftigen Verordnung wirkliche Schwerpunkte setzen und auch die wirklichen Ursachen bekämpfen wird. Da bin ich jedoch bei den Bürokraten in Bürssel eher skeptisch.

Wir bekommen ja nun bald eine neue verantwortliche Person von Seiten der SPD (Nachfolge Rodust) in die Kommission. Eventuell gibt es dann auch einen erweiterten Blick für das wesentliche und insbesondere noch nicht vollständig durch Lobbyisten verblendeten Blick. Allerdings werden wir Freizeitfischer aus Deutschland sicherlich auch da eher am Rande mitlaufen.


----------



## smithie (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: In Brüssel sitzt maßgeblich eine von der Industrie abhängige Truppe, die kommerzielle Interessen unterstützt. Ich behaupte nicht mal, dass diese Leute irgendwie gekauft sein. Es geht am Ende schlicht um Arbeitsplätze


 Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, hängen an der Freizeitfischerei doch mehr Arbeitsplätze als an der Berufsfischerei.




@Ton der Kritik/Warnung: wenn es mir als Entscheider wirklich um das Problem an sich geht, dann nehme ich doch einfach die mir hier kostenlos präsentierten Informationen und fange mit den was an.




Wenn diese Daten tatsächlich elektronisch übermittelt werden sollen, dann kann das noch dauern. Die EU bekommt ja seit Jahren das elektronische Portal zur zentralisierten Einreichung von klinischen Studien nicht gebacken (Verordnung in Kraft getreten: 2014, offizielle Fertigstellung Portal derzeit: 2019, inoffiziell: nicht vor 2021).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



smithie schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, hängen an der Freizeitfischerei doch mehr Arbeitsplätze als an der Berufsfischerei.



Das sehen viele so, aber die Verantwortlichen in der Politik offensichtlich nicht. Da geht man halt davon aus, dass der Erhalt von Hafenanlagen u.ä. Priorität hat und direkt von der kommerziellen Fischerei abhängt, wogegen Angelkutter und Tourismus ja in Zukunft auf Angebote zum Birdwatching, Ausfahrten zu den Robben etc. ausweichen könnten. Aus meiner Sicht kompletter Unfug, auch ökologisch betrachtet.


----------



## spodsbjerg (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Mod: Gelöscht: Erstens offtopic, zweitens persönlich. Bitte Nettiquette beachten, danke!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Mod: Da sich der Post auf einen gelöschten Beitrag bezieht, auch hier gelöscht. Kann dann niemand mehr was mit anfangen.


----------



## Colophonius (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Die latente EU-Feindlichkeit hier im Thread ist echt erschreckend. Mal eben kurz hoch an die Nordsee, in Dänemark Forellen & Meeresangeln betreiben, kurz drauf in die Niederlande, die Polder unsicher machen, ein kleiner Ausflug nach Belgien nebenher oder in Polen an schönen Seen Hechte jagen, im Österreichurlaub mal kurz nach Südtirol - alles kein Problem, aber was hat uns die EU schon gebracht? 

Dass Umweltschutz und insbesondere der Schutz der Meere nicht ohne persönliche Opfer möglich ist, ist nun mal die Realität. Die Umsetzung der Richtlinie muss auch noch erfolgen, das wie und was ist ja noch nicht mal klar. Aber um die Bestände sinnvoll überwachen zu können, muss eben auch die nicht gerade kleine Freizeitfischerei entsprechend erfasst werden. Wenn man glaubt, dass solche Statistiken gar nichts bringen, weil eben keine Totalerhebung stattfindet (siehe Baggerseebeispiel), der glaubt vermutlich auch, dass man für eine Meinungsumfrage jeden Bundesbürger einzeln befragen müsste.

Ich kann die Befürchtung, dass die BRD mit der Umsetzung der Richtlinie weit übers Ziel hinausschießt, durchaus verstehen. Aber das Vorgehen nach dem St.Florians-Prinzip ist im Sinne des Naturschutzes auch nicht die Lösung. Angeln besteht nicht nur aus Fische fangen und Fische essen.


----------



## raubangler (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Die latente EU-Feindlichkeit hier im Thread ist echt erschreckend.....Dass Umweltschutz und insbesondere der Schutz der Meere nicht ohne persönliche Opfer möglich ist, ist nun mal die Realität....



Du hast das Thema vermutlich nicht von Anfang an verfolgt.
JEDER Fisch, der nicht von Anglern gefangen wird, geht in die Quote der Berufsfischer.


----------



## Wegberger (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Hallo,


es sind immer die Anderen schuld .... nur so kann unser Verband überleben.

Das beste Beispiel ist doch, das Thomas in einem der aktuellen Beiträge insgeheim vorgeworfen wurden: das er zu polemisch vor Jahren auf alles hingewiesen hat. Und zwischen den Zeilen wurde er als Schuldiger hingestellt, weil er deswegen Schuld hat, das sich niemand Offzielles der Probleme angenommen hat.

Wenn man sich das reinzieht .... ist hier nichts mehr absurd.


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

https://www.eaa-europe.org/news/125...posal-for-a-revised-regulation-published.html


----------



## belgischerAngler (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Die Logik vieler Beiträge hier ist erstaunlich: weil bestehende Daten (Thünen etc.) unzureichend sind wehren wir uns gegen weitere Erhebungen? 

Von Menschen, die mehr Kontakt mit Wasser und den darin befindlichen Lebewesen haben als der Durschnitt würde man doch etwas reflektiertere Aussagen erwarten.

Nur weil man es nicht sehen kann, heißt es ja nicht, dass man es gar nicht messen kann. Natürlich gibt es viele Störfaktoren, aber deswegen weitergehende Datenerhebung zu verneinen? Und anglerischer Einfluss auf die Bestände hin oder her: wer im Netz ein wenig sucht, der findet auch auf älteren Seiten von so manchem Profi Berichte von Ausfahrten mit mehr als 80 angelandeten Dorschen. Am Ärmelkanal war es bis die Beschränkungen kamen mal ganz interessant zu sehen was im Sommer so an Wolfsbarschen angelandet wurde. Da landete häufig mehr Fisch in bei den Freizeitfischern als z.B. bei den Stellnetzfischern..........

Vielleicht sind es ja auch nur wenige schwarze Schafe? Aber so wie momentan pi mal Daumen gerechnet wird können wir als Angler doch auch nicht ernsthaft/solide begründet behaupten, dass wir wenig fangen? 

Interessanter ist mal wieder die Frage, wie man die Leute auch zur Datenerhebung bekommt. Das ganze von vornhinein elektronisch aufzusetzen wäre ja schonmal ein Anfang, anders als bei der EU IUU Verordnung (Thema Rückverfolgbarkeit)...


----------



## belgischerAngler (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Wer sich für den vermuteten Einfluss der Freizeitfischerei und die erheblichen Unsicherheiten bei der Datenlage anbelangt, dem sei mal das Rügen Lachstrolling Thema hier im Forum ans Herz gelegt...


----------



## Grünknochen (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Absolut richtig!!


Kleines Gegenbeispiel aus Belgien: 

https://www.ilvo.vlaanderen.be/lang...r-1-van-de-totale-visvangst.aspx#.WxransIyXX4


----------



## raubangler (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Die Logik vieler Beiträge hier ist erstaunlich: weil bestehende Daten (*Thünen *etc.) unzureichend sind wehren wir uns gegen weitere Erhebungen?
> ...



Na, und wer soll die neuen Daten erheben?
Doch nicht Thünen....
Ohhhhh


----------



## Grünknochen (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Wer sonst. Oder hast du ne andere Idee?


----------



## raubangler (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Wer sonst. Oder hast du ne andere Idee?



Da könnte man eine europaweite Ausschreibung für machen.
Wie es auch in der Wirtschaft üblich ist.
Und Thünen dürfte aufgrund der bisherigen Ergebnisse nicht mitbieten.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Das wird interessant. 

Dann kann man über dieses Instrument zum Schutz der Berufsfischerei ja mächtig die Quote der Freizeitfischerei drücken!

Und wenn der Anteil der Freizeitfischerei gar nicht ausgenutzt wird, kann man diesen ja beruhigt den Realitäten über ein reduziertes Baglimit anpassen und den Anteil der Berufsfischerei herauf. 
Problematisch dabei, wenn man sich bei der ursprünglichen Entnahme der Freizeitfischerei geirrt hat, diese Fische aber für Vorhanden hält und nun diese Phantomfische der Berufsfischerei zu schlägt.......ach herrliche Gedankenmodelle!

Egal was dabei rauskommt, der Erfolg dieses Instrumentes wird durch angebliche Erholungen in den ersten Jahren abgefeiert, bis der Crash kommt. 
Daran ist dann aber keiner Schuld.....äh, doch, die Freizeitfischerei, weil diese sich nicht an die Regeln hält. 
Also, erstmal Strafen hoch, denn die werden sich ja nun zugunsten der Fischbestände auswirken und schon hat man wieder Zeit gewonnen weiterzumachen wie bisher!

Das nennt man reinen Aktionismus zum Schutz der eigenen Interessen!

Da hat eine Lobby aber hervorragende Arbeit geleistet.  
In D-Land wird dies nicht über den Fischereiverband kommen, sondern Interesse hat an so etwa, wer damit seine unmittelbare Daseinsberechtigung für die Zukunft absichern und finanzieren will. Es gibt ja dann noch so viel zu forschen und auszuwerten. Und an der Schraube kann man herrlich im eigenen Interesse drehen, wen man selbst auch noch die Grundlagen schafft.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Da könnte man eine europaweite Ausschreibung für machen.
> Wie es auch in der Wirtschaft üblich ist.
> Und Thünen dürfte aufgrund der bisherigen Ergebnisse nicht mitbieten.






 Tolle Idee...
http://www.ordnungderwissenschaft.d...16_03_loewisch_forschung_und_vergaberecht.pdf


----------



## KaroFisch (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Ausschreiben? Und dann macht es der, der laut Offerte am billigsten ist. Super.


----------



## raubangler (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



KaroFisch schrieb:


> Ausschreiben? Und dann macht es der, der laut Offerte am billigsten ist. Super.



Nein, der es kann und am billigsten ist.
Deshalb dürfen bei Ausschreibungen in der Wirtschaft auch nicht alle mitbieten.


----------



## raubangler (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> ....
> In D-Land wird dies nicht über den Fischereiverband kommen, sondern Interesse hat an so etwa, wer damit seine unmittelbare Daseinsberechtigung für die Zukunft absichern und finanzieren will. Es gibt ja dann noch so viel zu forschen und auszuwerten.
> ...



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1789222&postcount=11


----------



## KaroFisch (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Nein, der es kann und am billigsten ist.
> Deshalb dürfen bei Ausschreibungen in der Wirtschaft auch nicht alle mitbieten.




 Hat sich bei vielen Bauprojekten ja auch bewährt.


----------



## UMueller (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann kann man über dieses Instrument zum Schutz der Berufsfischerei ja mächtig die Quote der Freizeitfischerei drücken!
> 
> Und wenn der Anteil der Freizeitfischerei gar nicht ausgenutzt wird, kann man diesen ja beruhigt den Realitäten über ein reduziertes Baglimit anpassen und den Anteil der Berufsfischerei herauf.
> Problematisch dabei, wenn man sich bei der ursprünglichen Entnahme der Freizeitfischerei geirrt hat, diese Fische aber für Vorhanden hält und nun diese Phantomfische der Berufsfischerei zu schlägt.......ach herrliche Gedankenmodelle!
> ...


Ist das nicht so geschehen. "Geschätzte" Anglerfänge hinzu addiert damit der Eindruck eines größeren Gesamtbestandes entsteht ? Dadurch mehr Quote für Fischer. Durch das Baglimit dann noch mehr. Thomas hatte mal einen link auf die Thünenseite hier reingestellt. Da konnte man das schön sehen anhand der Grafik. Es ging da nie um Dorschschutz. Nur darum mehr Quote für die Kommerzfischer rauszuholen. Jetzt gibt es einen ach so starken 2016er Jahrgang und 2019 soll die Kommerzfangquote wohl verdoppelt werden. Warum gibt man diesen Fischen nicht mehr Zeit. Will man den Bestand wirklich so knapp halten ? Will man Anglerfänge bewusst knapp halten zwecks eigener Quote. Beispiel auch Wolfsbarsch.


----------



## Grünknochen (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Nur damit eins klar ist: Wir diskutieren hier über die Empfehlung des ICES, und nicht die des Thünen Institutes. Thünen ist lediglich ein Player innerhalb der ICES Struktur, in der inzwischen 20 Nationen zusammengeschlossen sind.


 Punkt 2: Selbstverständlich geht es nicht um Dorschschutz als Hauptziel, sondern um nachhaltiges fischereiliches Mangement der Bestände auf internationaler Ebene.


 Punkt 3: Bis 2013 haben sich die politischen Entscheidungsträger nicht die Bohne für die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen interessiert und die Ostsee bis Oberkante Unterlippe allein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ausgebeutet. Das allein ist die Ursache für das heutige Dilemma. 

 Punkt 4: Dass die wie auch immer zu ermittelnde Beteiligung der Freizeitfischerei mit berücksichtigt werden muss, ist doch geradezu offenkundig. Die Frage ist nur, mit welchen Konsequenzen. Aus meiner Sicht es es deshalb absolut kontraproduktiv, sich als Anglerschaft gegen die Ermittlung von Daten grundsätzlich zu wehren. Streiten kann man nur über den Weg...


 Punkt 5: Ich teile die Einschätzung, dass es eine Priorisierung der Berufsfischerei gibt. Dies hat aus meiner Sicht seinen Grund darin, dass es sowohl bei der GFP , als auch bei der GAP um die Sicherstellung der Nahrungsgrundlagen für die Bevölkerung allgemein, nicht aber um die Pflege bzw. Bewahrung touristischer Aktivitäten/ Traditionen geht. Hinzu kommen Ausgleichszahlungen an Berufsfischer, die man gerne einsparen/ reduzieren würde und das geht nur mit mehr Quote. Damit ist die Freizeitfischerei im Grunde eine Beipack- bzw. Sekundärkomponente. 

 Diesen Ansatz halte ich für inzwischen überholt. Erstens leistet die Ostseefischerei im Verhältnis zum Gesamtvolumen einen geradezu winzigen Beitrag. Zweitens ist die Freizeitfischerei in ihren ökonomischen Wirkungen inzwischen ein derartig relevanter Faktor, dass man sehr ernsthaft darüber nachdenken sollte, ob er nicht ganz anders zu priorisieren ist. Bei ICES gibt es hierzu seit langem eine spezielle Arbeitsgruppe. Thünen hat zu diesem Thema ebenfalls aufgerüstet, und zwar personell. In der Schlussfolgerung bedeutet das, im Thema Freizeitfischerei (von mir aus Angeln) kommt man dann weiter, wenn man die Gesamtbedeutung (Wirtschaft, Tourismus etc) überzeigend herausarbeitet und belegt. Maybe ist das Angeln die sehr viel schlauere Variante, wenn es um die Nutzung der Ostsee geht. Und nicht nur ein schönes Hobby für ein paar ''Bekloppte''. Warum sollte ein einzelnes Land nicht die Option haben, die ihm zugewiesene Quote unter Verzicht auf ein Bag Limit statt für die Berufsfischerei für die Freizeitfischerei zu nutzen? Ist es in so manchen Situationen nicht zumindest diskutabel, die Berufsfischerei einzuschränken und das Angeln offen zu lassen? Ich sehe da noch ne Menge Luft, wenn man seine berechtigten Interessen entsprechend professionell geltend macht (siehe Anglerdemo), statt nur am Tisch zu sitzen, ohne eine Idee zu haben (DAfV).


https://www.wissenschaftsjahr.de/20...ls-wichtiger-wirtschaftsfaktor-in-europa.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur damit eins klar ist: Wir diskutieren hier über die Empfehlung des ICES, und nicht die des Thünen Institutes. Thünen ist lediglich ein Player innerhalb der ICES Struktur, in der inzwischen 20 Nationen zusammengeschlossen sind.
> 
> 
> Punkt 2: Selbstverständlich geht es nicht um Dorschschutz als Hauptziel, sondern um nachhaltiges fischereiliches Mangement der Bestände auf internationaler Ebene.
> ...



Super zusammengefasst. Ich teile diese Meinung 1:1 #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur damit eins klar ist: Wir diskutieren hier über die Empfehlung des ICES, und nicht die des Thünen Institutes.



Wir diskutieren hier über einen Vorschlag der EU- Kommission zur vollständigen Überwachung und Kontrolle der Freizeitfischerei! 



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Punkt 2: Selbstverständlich geht es nicht um Dorschschutz als  Hauptziel, sondern um nachhaltiges fischereiliches Mangement der  Bestände auf internationaler Ebene.



Es geht hier überhaupt nicht um den Dorschschutz, sondern um den Schutz der kommerziellen Fischerei und um möglichst hohe Quoten der Freizeitfischerei rechnerisch zu nehmen, um mit einem "guten Gewissen" die Fischerei möglichst hoch zu quotieren- die Wissenschaft und Politik nennen das Verteilungsgerechtigkeit. Beispiel ICES Advice für 2019: kommerzielle Fischerei +137%, Freizeitfischerei +/-0%



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Punkt 3: Bis 2013 haben sich die politischen Entscheidungsträger nicht  die Bohne für die wissenschaftlichen Empfehlungen interessiert und die  Ostsee bis Oberkante Unterlippe allein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen  ausgebeutet. Das allein ist die Ursache für das heutige Dilemma.



Die interessieren sich auch heute nicht für wissenschaftliche Empfehlungen, sondern haben der Wissenschaft in meinen Augen den Auftrag gegeben, Möglichkeiten zu suchen, der Öffentlichkeit die Quoten als nachhaltig zu verkaufen. Sprich die Bestände rechnerisch und nicht nachvollziehbar besser darzustellen, als die Bestände in Wahrheit sind. Vermutlich hätten sie auch den 2016'er Jahrgang schlechter "errechnet", jedoch war der zu strak, um zu schwindeln- aktuell fangen die Angler so viele Dorsche zwischen 15cm und 50cm, das die sicherlich nicht alle aus einem jahrgang stammen. Die Wissenschaft versucht uns das aber zu verkaufen!



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Punkt 4: Dass die wie auch immer zu ermittelnde Beteiligung der  Freizeitfischerei mit berücksichtigt werden muss, ist doch geradezu  offenkundig. Die Frage ist nur, mit welchen Konsequenzen. Aus meiner  Sicht es es deshalb absolut kontraproduktiv, sich als Anglerschaft gegen  die Ermittlung von Daten grundsätzlich zu wehren. Streiten kann man nur  über den Weg...



Auch das sehe ich als falsch an! Hätte man nicht über Jahrzehnte die Bestände durch Missachtung der Empfehlungen ausgebeutet und die Bestände an Elterntieren in diesen Bereich runtergefischt, wären die Fäneg der Freizeitfischerei auch heute noch zu vernachlässigen. Der Satz "Die Freizeitfischerei fängt so viel wie die Fischerei" hat sich bei mir enigebrannt, da der Satz 2016/2017 überall zu lesen und zu hören war. Doch bereits ab 2019 wird das wieder Vergangenheit sein. Und dann? Nehmen wir einfach an, die Quote von uns Anglern wird um 100% und die der Fischerei um 120% angehoben- dann fangen die Fischer ca. 3 mal so viel wie die Angler. Das wird kein Politiker und kein Wissenschaftler in irgendeinem Interview erwähnen. Wetten?



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Punkt 5: Ich teile die Einschätzung, dass es eine Priorisierung der  Berufsfischerei gibt. Dies hat aus meiner Sicht seinen Grund darin, dass  es sowohl bei der GFP , als auch bei der GAP um die Sicherstellung der  Nahrungsgrundlagen für die Bevölkerung allgemein, nicht aber um die  Pflege bzw. Bewahrung touristischer Aktivitäten/ Traditionen geht. Hinzu  kommen Ausgleichszahlungen an Berufsfischer, die man gerne einsparen/  reduzieren würde und das geht nur mit mehr Quote. Damit ist die  Freizeitfischerei im Grunde eine Beipack- bzw. Sekundärkomponente.



Das ist einer der größten Widersprüche in der Politik und eines der Beweise für den Lobbyismus der Fischerei! Angeln ist nachweislich die selektivste und nachhaltigste Methode der Fischerei- aber diese Art der Fischerei wird eingeschränkt und per Verordnung der Verkauf (was ich aber richtig finde) der Anglerfische verboten. Müsste man nicht für EUMAP die Freizeitfischerei und Küstenfischerei fördern und die industrielle Schleppnetzfischerei einschränken?



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Diesen Ansatz halte ich für inzwischen überholt. Erstens leistet die  Ostseefischerei im Verhältnis zum Gesamtvolumen einen geradezu winzigen  Beitrag. Zweitens ist die Freizeitfischerei in ihren ökonomischen  Wirkungen inzwischen ein derartig relevanter Faktor, dass man sehr  ernsthaft darüber nachdenken sollte, ob er nicht ganz anders zu  priorisieren ist. Bei ICES gibt es hierzu seit langem eine spezielle  Arbeitsgruppe. Thünen hat zu diesem Thema ebenfalls aufgerüstet, und  zwar personell. In der Schlussfolgerung bedeutet das, im Thema  Freizeitfischerei (von mir aus Angeln) kommt man dann weiter, wenn man  die Gesamtbedeutung (Wirtschaft, Tourismus etc) überzeigend  herausarbeitet und belegt. Maybe ist das Angeln die sehr viel schlauere  Variante, wenn es um die Nutzung der Ostsee geht. Und nicht nur ein  schönes Hobby für ein paar ''Bekloppte''. Warum sollte ein einzelnes  Land nicht die Option haben, die ihm zugewiesene Quote unter Verzicht  auf ein Bag Limit statt für die Berufsfischerei für die  Freizeitfischerei zu nutzen? Ist es in so manchen Situationen nicht  zumindest diskutabel, die Berufsfischerei einzuschränken und das Angeln  offen zu lassen?




Da sind ein paar Punkte drin, die auch in meinen Augen von großer Bedeutung sind! Ich würde die wirtschaftliche Komponente des Angelns jedoch gar nicht so in den Vordergrund stellen, um unser Hobby zu erhalten. Natürlich ist das ein wichtiges Argument, aber nicht, um unser Hobby zu rechtfertigen, sondern um die Wissenschaft zu rechtfertigen und hier die Jobs zu sichern. Dann sind wir wieder bei Überwachung und Artikel 55 in der neuen Fassung. Warum soll das denn alles überwacht werden? Laut der geänderten Verordnung sind die Mitgliedstaaten für die Daten verantworltich, also in SH unsere Freunde vom MELUND. Sichert Arbeitsplätze. Die können die Daten aber ja nicht für Deutschalnd auswerten, also macht das unser BMEL. Wer übernimmt diese Aufgabe im BMEL? Richtig, Thünen! Also errechnet man erst die Bedeutung der Anglerfänge. Da die ja so hoch sind, wie die Fänge der Fischerei, muss man die kürzen und überwachen. Nimmt also die Zahl der deutschen Fangflotte weiter ab, so kann man doch mit den Daten der Freizeitfischerei einige Jobs retten. Um das zu untermauern, ist es doch mehr als hilfreich hier Milliardenumsätze in verschiedenen Projekten zu ermitteln und die wirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei immer wieder öffetnlich darzustellen. Deshalb müssen ja auch alle Mitgliedstaaten zukünftig bessere Daten zur Freizeitfischerei liefern- die haben nämlich geschnallt, das für die Wissenschaft in diesem Bereich der Job dranhängt. Nebenbei kann man sogar ICES, EUSBSR und Balfish sichern. Nur mal so meine wirren Gedanken. Das hat alles System und da hängt ein fieser, aber gut durchdachter Plan dahinter- und wir Angler sind in diesem Spiel einfach ein Spielball. Leider wurde der Schiedsrichter von der Gegenpartei gestellt...


----------



## raubangler (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ....
> Punkt 4: Dass die wie auch immer zu ermittelnde Beteiligung der Freizeitfischerei mit berücksichtigt werden muss, ist doch geradezu offenkundig.....



Wurde sie vorher auch.
Wie die Dorsch-Fänge der Schweinswale.
Die war/ist bereits in der Reproduktionsrate der Dorsche enthalten.
Nachdenken hilft!


----------



## belgischerAngler (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na, und wer soll die neuen Daten erheben?
> Doch nicht Thünen....
> Ohhhhh



Du hast meinen Beitrag leider falsch verstanden. Ich bin kein Freund der Rumhackerei auf dem vTI. Wer die Leute mal im Arbeitsalltag kennengelernt hat (ja, habe ich!), der weiß, dass das Institut sich tatsächlich für eine nachhaltigere Fischerei einsetzt. Das sollte ja auch uns Angler freuen.

Näher zu unserem Thema: Mag sein, dass ihre derzeitigen Daten zur Freizeitfischerei ungenügend sind, aber gerade dann sollte man sich doch nicht gegen etwas wehren was der Totalerhebung näher käme und damit auch die Argumentationsgrundlage sowohl bei Regulierern als auch bei den Regulierten verbessert. Das wird uns Anglern auch helfen, sofern es vernünftig (z.B. direkte elektronische Meldung via App/Internet) umgesetzt wird.

Und nochmal zum vTI und Anglern: Diejenigen, die meinen, dass das Institut uns Anglern auch nur das Leben schwermachen will, die sollten mal nach dem Interview von Zimmermann suchen in dem er sich zu den Angelverboten in gewissen Ostseegebieten äußert. In etwa nach dem Motto wissenschaftlich betrachtet nicht zielführend und daher abzulehnen...


----------



## raubangler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> ....
> Mag sein, dass ihre derzeitigen Daten zur Freizeitfischerei ungenügend sind...



Mit diesen möglicherweise ungenügenden Daten sind die aber munter an die Presse gegangen ('Angler fangen soviel wie Berufsfischer') - ohne Hinweis auf mögliche Schwachstellen in den Daten.

Haben die damals falsch gespielt oder den Kontext nicht überblickt oder sind die Daten doch korrekt?
Schön, dass wir jetzt jemanden hier haben, der über seine Kontakte diese Frage beantworten kann.


----------



## Wegberger (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Hallo,


ihr könnt noch soviel interpretieren und lamentieren - alles vergebens:

Die Fischerei-Industrie wird immer den politischen und lobbyistischen Wettbewerb gegen die Freizeitangler gewinnen.

Egal, welche Zahlen und Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen.

Der Freizeitangler ist das Zünglein an der Waage, der die Fischbestände bedroht und zum kippen bringt. Und unsere Verbände ziehen sich diesen Schuh gerne an.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> ...dass das Institut sich tatsächlich für eine nachhaltigere Fischerei einsetzt. Das sollte ja auch uns Angler freuen.
> 
> Das wird uns Anglern auch helfen, sofern es vernünftig (z.B. direkte elektronische Meldung via App/Internet) umgesetzt wird.
> 
> ...


Sprachlos... #d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sprachlos... #d




Nein, entsetzt! Vollständige Überwachung durch Apps und bei einer angedachten Videoüberwachung der Fischkutter schreit die Politik laut auf. Laut einer Untersuchung wurden in der Fischerei alleine in den Jahren 2015 und 2016 über 30.000.000 Dorsche in der Ostsee illegal zurückgesetzt. Kann sich jemand diese Menge vorstellen?

Aber die Angler mit ihren im Vergelich dazu lächerlichen Fängen sollen die vollständige Überwachung erhalten? Und es gibt Angler, die da noch applaudieren....


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Du könntest auch öffentlich hier oder bei FB fordern, dass das Angeln doch endlich verboten werden soll
und wirst immer noch Deppen finden, die jubeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

@Belgischer Angler: Sitzt Du in Brüssel und/ oder hast Du offiziell etwas mit der Fischerei zu tun? Ich werde gerade hellhörig...


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein, entsetzt! Vollständige Überwachung durch Apps und bei einer angedachten Videoüberwachung der Fischkutter schreit die Politik laut auf. Laut einer Untersuchung wurden in der Fischerei alleine in den Jahren 2015 und 2016 über 30.000.000 Dorsche in der Ostsee illegal zurückgesetzt. Kann sich jemand diese Menge vorstellen?
> 
> Aber die Angler mit ihren im Vergelich dazu lächerlichen Fängen sollen die vollständige Überwachung erhalten? Und es gibt Angler, die da noch applaudieren....




Glaub ich nicht. Kein Mensch hat Bock, sich mit lästigen Sachen rumzuschlagen.
Ich denke, sich grundsätzlich der Erhebung von Daten zu verweigern, ist nicht die richtige Position. Es kommt auf das ''Wie'' an. Wie gesagt: In Norge läuft das bereits für die Meeresangler, auch via App (als Option). Heisst: Im Zweifel macht es mehr Sinn, selbst konstruktive Vorschläge einzubringen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Kein Mensch hat Bock, sich mit lästigen Sachen rumzuschlagen.
> Ich denke, sich grundsätzlich der Erhebung von Daten zu verweigern, ist nicht die richtige Position. Es kommt auf das ''Wie'' an. Wie gesagt: In Norge läuft das bereits für die Meeresangler, auch via App (als Option). Heisst: Im Zweifel macht es mehr Sinn, selbst konstruktive Vorschläge einzubringen.



Danke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im Zweifel macht es mehr Sinn, selbst konstruktive Vorschläge einzubringen.




Der SSB ist jetzt in einem guten Bereich. Hält man sich jetzt und zukünftig an die Empfehlungen von ICES, wird da auch nichts mehr anbrennen. Dann spielen die Anglerfänge auch - so wie früher - keine Rolle für die Bestandsentwicklung, denn man hat Daten und die Anzahl der Angler. Der Artikel 55 steht in keinem Verhältnis von Kosten und Nutzung und eine App (vermutlich) schon gar nicht bei Berücksichtigung des Datenschutzes. Deshalb bin ich gegen eine Überwachung! Man möchte eine einfache Möglichkeit schaffen, um Angler zu überwachen und zieht die Bestände als Argument hierfür ran.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der SSB ist jetzt in einem guten Bereich. Hält man sich jetzt und zukünftig an die Empfehlungen von ICES, wird da auch nichts mehr anbrennen. Dann spielen die Anglerfänge auch - so wie früher - keine Rolle für die Bestandsentwicklung, denn man hat Daten und die Anzahl der Angler. Der Artikel 55 steht in keinem Verhältnis von Kosten und Nutzung und eine App (vermutlich) schon gar nicht bei Berücksichtigung des Datenschutzes. Deshalb bin ich gegen eine Überwachung! Man möchte eine einfache Möglichkeit schaffen, um Angler zu überwachen und zieht die Bestände als Argument hierfür ran.




Ich nehme an, Du meinst jene Art von ICES Empfehlungen, die sich auf die Regelung der Berufsfischerei beziehen (wie früher) und die Freizeitfischerei ausklammern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Du meinst jene Art von ICES Empfehlungen, die sich auf die Regelung der Berufsfischerei beziehen (wie früher) und die Freizeitfischerei ausklammern.




Wenn die Bestände durch Beachtung der ICES Empfehlungen im grünen Bereich sind, muss man die Anglerfänge bei der Quotenfestlegung zwar berücksichtigen, aber nicht beschränken. Was sind denn 2654 Tonnen bei >50.000 Tonnen SSB? Du stimmst mir sicherlich zu, dass man diese paar Tonnen sicherlich nicht ernsthaft als bestandsgefährdend ansehen und reglementieren muss, oder? Bevor man Anglerfänge überwacht und reglementiert, sollte man doch lieber die Schleppfischerei überwachen und die illegalen Rückwürfe reduzieren und bei den Quoten realistischer berücksichtigen. 191 Tonnen Discard in einem Jahr ist doch eine lächerliche Angabe- da zweifelt nicht nur der WWF, sondern selbst Thünen hält die für deutlich zu gering.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Klar stimm ich Dir zu. Wenn man aber der Auffassung ist, dass die Entnahmen der Freizeitfischerei ( wie die der Robben, Kormorane etc) nicht nur zu berücksichtigen sind (was schon immer der Fall war), sondern die (menschliche) Entnahme durch die Fischerei insgesamt ( also sowohl gewerblich, wie auch Freizeit) im Sinne von Verteilunsgerechtigkeit, Effizienz, Zielgenauigkeit etc. ermittelt und geregelt werden muss, braucht man Daten, um belegen zu können, wie man eigentlich auf die gut 2000t durch die Freizeitfischerei kommt. Z.Z. ist die Datenlage hierzu noch relativ dürftig, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken.
Schweinswale, Robben, Kormorane kann man abschießen ( was nicht ernsthaft im Kontext Ostsee eine Option ist). Menschliche Entnahmen kann man regeln, falls notwendig...



Bastido: Ich weiss es aber. Es handelt sich um ein Beispiel, wie man es anders machen könnte.


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



bastido schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das so. Allerdings lohnt immer ein Blick auf die Ausgangssituation und die Zielsetzung der Datenerhebung und dann auf das Ergebnis. Wenn das propagierte Ziel Dorschschutz ist und das Ergebnis eine Quotenverschiebung im Sinne von wirtschaftlich nutzbaren Beständen, dann nützt die beste Datengrundlage nix. Liefert eine statistische Methode nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis wird die nächste aus dem Hut gezaubert oder es wird eben interpretiert, hier spreche ich wie schon mehrmals geschrieben aus persönlicher Erfahrung. Solange die Ziele nicht redlich sind, ist das alles für die Katz. Hier sind natürlich nicht alleine die handelnden Wissenschaftler „schuld“, denn sie sind ja Instrument, sondern das ist politischer Wille.




Da hast Du so was von Recht!!!! Aus meiner Sicht auch der entscheidende Grund dafür, dass Lars - sehr berechtigt - dem Braten überhaupt nicht traut. Sollte der einzige Sinn der Übung darin bestehen, der Berufsfischerei höhere Quoten zulasten der Angler zu verschaffen, wäre das in der Tat völlig inakzeptabel...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



bastido schrieb:


> Allerdings lohnt immer ein Blick auf die Ausgangssituation und die Zielsetzung der Datenerhebung und dann auf das Ergebnis. Wenn das propagierte Ziel Dorschschutz ist und das Ergebnis eine Quotenverschiebung im Sinne von wirtschaftlich nutzbaren Beständen, dann nützt die beste Datengrundlage nix.



ICh denke nicht, dass die Datenerhebung positive Ergebnisse für uns bringt. Sollen die Nachbarstaaten doch erst einmal Zahlen liefern, bevor deutsche Angler weiter gegängelt werden.

Ich denke, wir wissen in wenigen Stunden oder spätestens morgen Abend ein wenig mehr, in welche Richtung das in 2019 gehen wird.

Ich habe schon einmal erwähnt, dass die reduzierten Anglerfänge von 932 Tonnen anscheinend sogar gegen uns verwendet werden. So viel zum Thema Gerechtigkeit. Und jetzt soll ich denen noch freiwillig Daten liefern? 

Das Ergebnis spielt für uns Angler eh keine Rolle. Fangen wir weniger, wird die Quote der Fischerei zugeschlagen, fangen wir mehr, werden wir per Baglimit reglementiert.

Damit dann für die Fischerei mehr größere und für die Vermarktung verwertbare Dorsche übrig bleiben, wird man uns zum Baglimit noch das Anlandegebot aufzwängen.


Laut EU gibt es ja aktuell keine Ausnahmeregelung vom Anlandegebot für die Fischerei mit Haken, sondern im Gegenteil- es wird explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass es keine Ausnahmen dafür gibt!


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ICh denke nicht, dass die Datenerhebung positive Ergebnisse für uns bringt. Sollen die Nachbarstaaten doch erst einmal Zahlen liefern, bevor deutsche Angler weiter gegängelt werden.
> 
> Ich denke, wir wissen in wenigen Stunden oder spätestens morgen Abend ein wenig mehr, in welche Richtung das in 2019 gehen wird.
> 
> ...




Soweit es sich um gewerbliche Fischerei per Haken mit Hilfe von Jiggingautomaten/ Langleine uä handelt. Also wird man damit argumentieren, dass diese Regelung - geradezu offenkundig aus meiner Sicht - für die Freizeitfischerei nicht passt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Soweit es sich um gewerbliche Fischerei per Haken mit Hilfe von Jiggingautomaten/ Langleine uä handelt. Also wird man damit argumentieren, dass diese Regelung - geradezu offenkundig aus meiner Sicht - für die Freizeitfischerei nicht passt.



So nicht ganz richtig, denn laut EU gilt das Anlandegebot bereits für die Freizeitfischerei und wrde nur noch nicht in den Mitgliedstaaten umgesetzt. So wird zumindest dort die Verordnung interpretiert. Da die Ausnahmeregelungen zur Zeit sich demnach nur auf die gewerbliche Fischerei beziehen, stimme ich Dir bedingt zu. Jedoch steht dort explizit HAKEN und keine weiteren Ergänzungen.

Da sehe ich genau das Problem- so einfach ist es nicht, für die Anglern eine Ausnahmeregelung zu erlassen. Gute Überlebenschancen haben Dorsche lediglich bei Kunstködern vom Boot/ Kutter. Bei der Spinnfischerei ist die wohl schon reduziert, beim Brandungsangeln mit Naturködern deutlich reduziert und beim Naturköderangeln vom Boot wiederum besser. Wie willst Du das also in einer Ausnahmeregelung fassen? Es gibt keine wirklich aussagefähigen Untersuchungen hierzu, sondern lediglich Annahmen. Die Fische wurden zum Beispiel nach dem Fang gehältert- wie ist das im offenen Meer? Die Überlebenschance ist dazu noch stark abhängig von der Wassertemperatur und dem Sauerstoffgehalt. Also viele Faktoren, die nicht berücksichtigt werden können, bei der Freizeitfischerei jedoch sehr wohl eine Rolle spielen. Entgegen der Berufsfischerei, denn ich denke die Chancen für den Fisch sind bei Anglern immer besser, als in Stellnetzen nach 24 Stunden. Sollte übrigens Zufall sein, wenn die Sterblichkeit von Dorschen bei C&R in der Freizeitfischerei just zu dem Zeitpunkt untersucht wird, als die EU eine Verordnung zum Anlandegebot erlässt. Ich glaube nicht an Zufälle und halte an meiner Verschwörungstheorie fest!


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Doch Lars,
es ist richtig. Die Sache passt nicht. Und genau so sollte man argumentieren. Die Gründe hast Du selbst dargestellt. Hinzu kommt: Der Hintergrund ist doch, die Berufsfischerei zu Methoden zu bringen, bei denen die Release Rate möglichst gering ist. Diesen Hintergrund gibt es beim Angeln nicht.
 Vielleicht sollte sich die EU mal in Norwegen umschauen. Da gibt es Untersuchungen zur Überlebensfähigkeit zurückgesetzter Dorsche...


https://watermark.silverchair.com/f...LuE4FBBHBR5uFTt2b-40mv_MHXWIBggY5pScJOQfBn0Pw


----------



## Flatfish86 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte sich die EU mal in Norwegen umschauen. Da gibt es Untersuchungen zur Überlebensfähigkeit zurückgesetzter Dorsche...



Gibts doch alles schon. Sowohl deutsche Studie als auch norwegische Studien mit deutscher Beteiligung. Hab bei google sogar den Vortrag dazu wiedergefunden:

www.vdff-fischerei.de/fileadmin/daten/Bilder/Vortrag_Weltersbach_vdff.pdf


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Sag ich doch...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Gibts doch alles schon. Sowohl deutsche Studie als auch norwegische Studien mit deutscher Beteiligung.




Jepp- und jetzt guckt Euch das Datum der Studie an. Ist aus 2013 bis 2015, also zeitglich mit der Verabschiedung der EU Verordnung mit dem Anlandegebot für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Deshalb denke ich wieder an eine Verschwörungstheorie |rolleyes


----------



## belgischerAngler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> @Belgischer Angler: Sitzt Du in Brüssel und/ oder hast Du offiziell etwas mit der Fischerei zu tun? Ich werde gerade hellhörig...



Weder noch. Ich hatte mal beruflich mit denen zu tun, jetzt studiere ich wieder und bin meiner Freizeit des Öfteren auf der Ostsee zum Dorschangeln unterwegs. Mir hier vorzuwerfen fast schon das Verbot der Angelei zu fordern ist ziemlich bezeichnend für den Ton, der leider so typisch für so manche Themen im Anglerboard ist.

Nichts liegt mir ferner als ungerechte Lastenverteilung zu verteidigen. Aber im Dunklen zu argumentieren bringt auch niemanden weiter! Wie kann man denn glaubhaft sagen, dass man keinen Einfluss hat, wenn man jegliche vorhandene Datengrundlage anzweifelt?

Keiner hat Bock auf ein Wolfsbarsch 2.0, das habe ich persönlich schon genießen dürfen mit allen damit verbundenen Absurditäten.

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt hier aus dem Thema. Die "hau drauf" Diskussionskultur ist zu anstrengend für ein Hobby bei dem eigentlich alle das gleiche Interesse haben sollten: Dass wir es noch in 100 Jahren nachhaltig ausüben können.

Niklas

PS: In Frankreich versuchen Freizeitangler und Langleinenfischer ("Ligneur") schon seit geraumer Zeit nachhaltigeres Management (man höre und staune: Fangverbot (!) für alle im Spätwinter/Frühjahr) durchzusetzen, wenn auch ohne Erfolg bis es zu spät war. Dieser Teil der Berufsfischer praktiziert das auch...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Nichts liegt mir ferner als ungerechte Lastenverteilung zu verteidigen. Aber im Dunklen zu argumentieren bringt auch niemanden weiter! Wie kann man denn glaubhaft sagen, dass man keinen Einfluss hat, wenn man jegliche vorhandene Datengrundlage anzweifelt?




Kam bei mir anders an, sorry! Aber ob wir nun 2000 Tonnen oder 4000 Tonnen fangen ist völlig egal, denn das ist bei einem Bestand von >50.000 Tonnen einfach zu vernachlässigen. Da kannst Du 30% jedes Jahr wegnehmen und der Bestand wird wachsen. Wenn man allerdings diese 30% der kommerziellen Fischerei zugestehen wil, dann fallen die Anglerfänge schon ins Gewicht. Nix Verteilungsgerechtigkeit, sondern Bevorzugung der Industrie! Egal welche Untersuchungen und welche Daten zur Verfügung stehen werden- die werden immer zum Nachteil von uns Anglern verwendet. Einer der Gründe wwarum ich mich wehre. Warum soll ich die denn dabei noch unterstützen, wenn ich Nachteile davon habe?


----------



## Flatfish86 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Jepp- und jetzt guckt Euch das Datum der Studie an. Ist aus 2013 bis 2015, also zeitglich mit der Verabschiedung der EU Verordnung mit dem Anlandegebot für die kommerzielle Fischerei. Deshalb denke ich wieder an eine Verschwörungstheorie |rolleyes



Und was ist, wenn sie es gemacht haben, weil sie die Notwendigkeit für solche Studien gesehen haben, eben weil das Rückwurfverbot kommt und Ausnahmen nur möglich sind mit wissenschaftlich nachgewiesener hoher Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit? Das Rückwurfverbot war ja schon länger angekündigt worden. Könnte man auch als weise Voraussicht sehen...Jetzt gibt es wenigstens etwas, um wissenschaftlich gegen das Rückwurfverbot in der Angelfischerei zu argumentieren. Ohne die Studien müsste man es in jedem Fall erst einmal umsetzen. Könnte ja fast darauf hinaus laufen, dass die anglerfeindlichen Thünlinge den Karren aus den Dreck ziehen...|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Flatfish86 schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn sie es gemacht haben, weil sie die Notwendigkeit für solche Studien gesehen haben, eben weil das Rückwurfverbot kommt und Ausnahmen nur möglich sind mit wissenschaftlich nachgewiesener hoher Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit? Das Rückwurfverbot war ja schon länger angekündigt worden. Könnte man auch als weise Voraussicht sehen...Jetzt gibt es wenigstens etwas, um wissenschaftlich gegen das Rückwurfverbot in der Angelfischerei zu argumentieren. Ohne die Studien müsste man es in jedem Fall erst einmal umsetzen.




Klar, da stimme ich Dir zu- insbesondere bei dem Teil "wenn sie es gemacht  haben"...

Hast Du Dir denn die Studie angeschaut? Wie willst Du das in Vorschriften packen? Widerhakenlose Einzelhaken, Wassertemperatur, Verletzungen, Barotrauma (Wassertiefe), nicht auf andere Angelarten und Bestände übertragbar, Gebiete von juvenilen Dorschen meiden. Glaubst Du das ist praktikabel und jemand macht sich ernsthaft die Mühe? Oder man sagt lieber "Anlandegebot und gut, weil zu komliziert, wie DIE STUDIE belegt". Ich denke, dass ist eher zu kompliziert oder die Ausnahmeregelung ist dicker, als unsere aktuelle KüFo hier in SH...


----------



## raubangler (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man aber der Auffassung ist, dass die Entnahmen der Freizeitfischerei ( wie die der Robben, Kormorane etc) nicht nur zu berücksichtigen sind (was schon immer der Fall war), sondern die (menschliche) Entnahme durch die Fischerei insgesamt ( also sowohl gewerblich, wie auch Freizeit) im Sinne von Verteilunsgerechtigkeit, Effizienz, Zielgenauigkeit etc. ermittelt und geregelt werden muss, braucht man Daten....




"Wenn man" kann aber kein Angler sein.
Nur mal zur Info, das hier ist ein Anglerforum.

Solche Freunde in den eigenen Reihen ersetzen 10x PETA.


----------



## spodsbjerg (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Mod: Gelöscht: Erstens offtopic, zweitens persönlich. Bitte Nettiquette beachten, danke!


Ich habe hier niemanden persönlich angegriffen aber i.O..Dann fang ich jetzt auch mal an zu löschen und zwar meine Beiträge.....dann kann damit auch keiner mehr was anfangen!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*



raubangler schrieb:


> "Wenn man" kann aber kein Angler sein.
> Nur mal zur Info, das hier ist ein Anglerforum.
> 
> Solche Freunde in den eigenen Reihen ersetzen 10x PETA.




 Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang...


Angler ist man übrigens dann, wenn man angelt. Falls ''Wenn man'' also angelt, ist er Angler...


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Will die EU unser Hobby zerstören? Überwachung total in Planung!*

Hier die *Pressemeldung des DAFV *vom 18. Juni zur Kenntnis: 



Am 12 Juni 2018 hat das Europäischen Parlament zum ersten Mal einen Entschluss zu dem „Sachstand der Freizeitfischerei in der Europäischen Union“ (2017/2120(INI)) veröffentlicht. Auch wenn der Entschluss keinen rechtlich bindenden Charakter hat, so ist er für die Freizeitfischerei ein Fundament für zukünftige Maßnahmen und Entwicklungen in Europa. Was sagt das Dokument aus?

*Was versteht die EU eigentlich unter dem Wort Freizeitfischerei?*

  Als erstes geht es darum, eine Definition und Abgrenzung für das festzulegen, was die EU unter dem Begriff Freizeitfischerei versteht. Als Definition nennt der Bericht: „tatsächlicher oder angestrebter Fang von lebenden aquatischen Ressourcen in erster Linie zu Freizeitzwecken und/oder zum persönlichen Verbrauch“. Dazu wird auf die Feststellung wert gelegt, dass: „die Vermarktung von Fängen aus der Freizeitfischerei […] untersagt [ist]“. Für Angler in Deutschland eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Der Entschluss stellt aber auch fest, dass es auf EU-Ebene keine vereinbarte, einheitliche und eindeutige Bestimmung des Begriffs „Freizeitfischerei“ gibt, und die Freizeitfischerei deshalb nur schwerlich kontrolliert werden kann. 

*Was man nicht messen kann, kann man nicht managen*

  Der Sachstand führt aus, dass sinnvolle Regelungen für die Freizeitfischerei auf Ebene der EU nur erlassen werden können, wenn die Mitgliedsstaaten in Zukunft mehr und verlässlichere Daten dazu erheben. Eine Einführung von digitalen Fangbüchern und registrierten Angelkartenverkäufen wäre in diesem Zusammenhang denkbar. Die Erhebung der notwendigen Daten könnte dabei aus dem Europäischen Meeres- und Fischereifonds (EMFF) finanziell unterstützt werden. 

  Kontrollen sind aus Sicht des DAFV nicht grundsätzlich schlecht. So will wohl kein Angler mit einer gültigen Angelkarte, dass an seinem Gewässer unkontrolliert schwarzgeangelt wird, oder von einzelnen ohne jedes Maß Fische entnommen werden. Auf der anderen Seite wollen Angler am Wasser nicht das Gefühl haben, ständig überwacht zu werden. Hier gilt es einen sinnvollen Ausgleich zu finden und mögliche Maßnahmen in Abstimmung mit den Anglern der jeweiligen Mitgliedsstaaten umzusetzen.
  In Teilen der Angelfischerei im Binnenbereich, sind Fangbücher und Datenerhebungen dazu nicht neu.  So sind die meisten Angelvereine in Deutschland genauso daran interessiert, zu erfahren wer an ihren Gewässern angelt und was entnommen wurde, um ihre Gewässer sinnvoll zu bewirtschaften.
  Dazu werden Erlässe auf Grundlage von vagen Vermutungen, oder Schätzungen den Anglern aus der Erfahrung nicht gerecht und finden bei der Basis der Angler nur wenig Akzeptanz. 

*Zunehmende Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei*

  Die zunehmende Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei wird dabei ausdrücklich und gleich in mehreren Abschnitten betont. Geschätzte *9 Millionen Menschen bzw. 1,6 % der Bevölkerung Europas* gehen der Freizeitfischerei auf See nach. Die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen der Freizeitfischerei allein auf See (also ohne Binnenfischerei) werden* in Europa auf 10,5 Mrd. EUR* geschätzt. Überschlägig sind* rund 100.000 Arbeitsplätze in Europa* allein der Freizeitfischerei auf See zu verdanken. Gemeinden vor Ort und an der Küste ziehen Nutzen aus dem Tourismus und der Herstellung, dem Verkauf und der Vermietung von Ausrüstungsgegenständen und der Erbringung anderer Dienstleistungen im Zusammenhang mit der Freizeitfischerei. Die Freizeitfischerei leistet dabei einen wichtigen Beitrag zum Sozialleben und zur öffentlichen Gesundheit, da sie beispielsweise die Lebensqualität der Beteiligten erhöht, zur Interaktion zwischen jungen Menschen einlädt und für die Umwelt und die große Bedeutung ihrer Nachhaltigkeit sensibilisiert.

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*Rückwurfverbot und Überlebensrate*

  Der Entschließung nach zu urteilen, soll das geltende Rückwurfverbot für die kommerzielle Fischerei nicht 1:1 auf die Freizeitfischerei angewendet werden: “Die Überlebensrate von mit Handangeln und Angelschnüren gefangenen Fischen („Fangen und Zurücksetzen“) ist zumeist höher als bei mit anderen Geräten und Methoden gefangenen Fischen. Es sind weitere Informationen zu den am häufigsten in der Meeresfreizeitfischerei verwendeten Fanggeräten notwendig, um einen Vergleich zwischen Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten von Rückwürfen in der kommerziellen und zurückgesetzten Fischen in der Freizeitfischerei herstellen zu können“.
  Eine generelles Rückwurfverbot für Angler würde sämtliche, in Deutschland geltenden Regelungen in Bezug auf Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten außer Kraft setzen. Es ist zu begrüßen, dass die Entschließung diesem Umstand Rechnung trägt und auf die unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen bei Netz- und Angelfischerei eingeht. Diese Ansicht vertrat auch, dass in Deutschland für diesen Sachverhalt zuständige Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft (BMEL) im Gespräch, auf Nachfrage des DAFV. 

*Angeln ist in der EU ein jahrhundertealtes Kulturgut*

  Der Hinweis, dass die Freizeitfischerei schon seit Jahrhunderten in der gesamten EU ausgeübt wird und fester Bestandteil der Kultur, der Traditionen und des Erbes zahlreicher Küsten- und Inselgemeinden ist; ist aus Sicht des DAFV eine entscheidende Aussage. Dabei wird betont, dass die verschiedenen Ausprägungen der Freizeitfischerei so unterschiedlich sind, wie die Kulturen der EU selbst und dass dieser Tatsache bei dem Versuch, diesen Bereich zu regulieren, Rechnung getragen werden muss. Das lässt hoffen, dass mögliche zukünftige Maßnahmen bzw. weitergehende Regulierungen der Angler in Deutschland mit Augenmaß und unter Berücksichtigung der lokalen Gegebenheiten in Angriff genommen werden.

*Kritische Aspekte aus der Entschließung*

  Die Entschließung enthält aber auch Aspekte, die der DAFV ausdrücklich kritisiert. So wird behauptet, dass Studien zufolge ein großer Teil des rückverfolgbaren Plastikabfalls in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen von Freizeitaktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit Wasser wie Bootsfahrten, Tourismus und Fischerei herrührt. Natürlich hinterlassen Angler auch Spuren in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen, aber dass sie für einen Großteil des Plastikabfalls verantwortlich sein sollen, stellt der DAFV in Zweifel. Aktuelle Untersuchungen an den deutschen Küstenbereichen von Nord- und Ostsee können diese Behauptung in keiner Weise stützen. Dazu wird in Deutschland eine aktuelle Studie erhoben, von der wir uns erhoffen, dass sie diese Untersuchungen wissenschaftlich belegt. Eine pauschale Behauptung, Angler in Deutschland wären für einen großen Teil des Plastikmülls in unseren Gewässern verantwortlich, weist der DAFV ausdrücklich zurück.

  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*Fazit*

  Als Fazit lässt sich folgende Aussage aus der Entschließung hervorheben: „Die Freizeitfischerei wird in den meisten Ländern Europas immer beliebter. Diese Art der Fischerei ist eine wichtige Aktivität mit gesellschaftlichen, wirtschaftlichen, arbeitsmarktbezogenen und ökologischen Auswirkungen und hat damit aber auch erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Fischbestände. Deshalb sollten die Mitgliedstaaten dafür Sorge tragen, dass diese Aktivitäten nachhaltig und in einer Art und Weise betrieben werden, die mit den Zielen der gemeinsamen Fischereipolitik (GFP) vereinbar sind.“
  Die Kommission wird mit Nachdruck aufgefordert, den Ausbau der Freizeitfischerei im Rahmen des Tourismus unter anderem finanziell zu unterstützen, da diese einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Entwicklung der Wirtschaft in kleinen Gemeinden, Küstengemeinden, Inseln und insbesondere in den Gebieten in äußerster Randlage leistet; darüber hinaus werden die Bemühungen um die Verlängerung der Tourismussaison über die Sommermonate hinaus hierdurch gestärkt. Dazu soll ein Fonds zur Förderung des Freizeitfischereitourismus in kleinen Küstengemeinden aufgelegt werden.
  Während der DAFV die offizielle Feststellung der Bedeutung der Freizeitfischerei für die EU begrüßt, so wollen wir uns dem Vorwurf erwehren, die Angelei in Deutschland wäre in ihrer jetzigen Form nicht nachhaltig oder nicht mit den Zielen der GFP vereinbar. Die Bereitstellung finanzieller Mittel für Infrastrukturmaßnahmen in Küstengebieten ist dabei ein lang gehegter Wunsch. So könnten Infrastrukturmaßnahmen für Angler wie z.B. kostenlose Slipanlagen, Parkplätzte und andere sinnvolle Angebote für Angler an Deutschlands Küsten entstehen. Der DAFV hat im Rahmen seiner Mitgliedschaft in der European Anglers Alliance (EAA) maßgeblich daran mitgewirkt, dass ein interparlamentarisches Arbeitsforum für Angelfischerei im Europaparlament eingerichtet wurde, um unter anderem eine vollständige und faire Anerkennung der Angelfischerei im Rahmen der Gemeinsamen Europäischen Fischereipolitik (GFP) zu erwirken. Er wird den Prozess möglicher zukünftiger Maßnahmen auf Ebene der EU und der Bundesregierung weiter aktiv und kritisch begleiten.


----------

